# Story Ideas



## 1300 Class

Sort of hit a creative block, and am stuck abolutely for ideas. Does anyone have any good conceptual ideas out there? I mean I willing to accept pretty much any idea in almost any area of the WG fiction arena (as defined by the terms in the weight room).


----------



## exile in thighville

can you please write one about a group of renegade bbws kidnapping caroline rhea (the formerly hot/funny/charming/fat woman) for hosting the biggest loser and punishing her in a mauritanian force-feeding hut? maybe she gets a chance to escape while everyone's asleep but gets stuck in the doorway, discovered, and force-fed again while stuck in the doorway? feel free to include zombies. oh, and no farting. i personally don't care, but i actually want people to read it.


----------



## 1300 Class

I'll do a little bit of research and try to concoct something.


----------



## fatlane

Problem with most WG fiction is that it falls into a pattern from the very first sentence. 

***

"I've invented this new formula..."
"I decided to take the job at the bakery..."
"I started this new job..."
"[character name] was always chubby as a kid and felt uncomfortable about being big..."
"[character name] was always skinny as a kid and wondered what it would be like to be big..."

*********

I may have left a few out, but that's about the size of it for 90% of the stories I've skimmed in the hopes of finding something novel.

Then again, is it WG if other things are happening in and around the WG? Or is it just fiction with some WG elements that drive FAs crazy, wishing the whole thing was WG?
"


----------



## BTB

Okay I think this might be somewhat new.
My idea is a couple who want to open a fitnesscenter have no success and through tring to get new customers by advertising the story really starts. Through a spelling error it is labeled as fatness-center and although they reject the idea the overwhelming demand for it, forces them to go along.
They research how to do, can thankfully use the weightgainpowder of weightlifters(stay realistic) and try to find ways of healthy gaining or distributing weight to certain Body parts. Also the female of the couple an obsessed health nut channels her ambition now in this direction as she tries to coach the customers and setting an example with herself.


----------



## Webmaster

That reminds me. I still want to set up a special board for stories.


----------



## coyote wild

i thought it would be fun to do a story about Kelligrl. A sort of "where is she now?" kind of thing. I didn't know whether to make it a narrative or a mockumentary type story, written like a newspaper article.

in any case, yeah. that would be what i would do. every story idea i seem to get seems to be this huge epic, so i wouldnt recommend any to you. for one reason, im writing them as we speak. for another, i doubt you want to get too deeply involved.

aaaaaanywho. thats my two cents. and if you want to write the 3rd chapter of my "Fett City Chronicles," email me at [email protected]. That goes for anyone. You can read chapters 1 and 2 in the weight room under the titles: Birthday Party and The Jasmine Syndrome.


----------



## Tragdor

fatlane said:


> Problem with most WG fiction is that it falls into a pattern from the very first sentence.
> 
> ***
> 
> "I've invented this new formula..."
> "I decided to take the job at the bakery..."
> "I started this new job..."
> "[character name] was always chubby as a kid and felt uncomfortable about being big..."
> "[character name] was always skinny as a kid and wondered what it would be like to be big..."
> 
> *********
> 
> I may have left a few out, but that's about the size of it for 90% of the stories I've skimmed in the hopes of finding something novel.
> 
> Then again, is it WG if other things are happening in and around the WG? Or is it just fiction with some WG elements that drive FAs crazy, wishing the whole thing was WG?
> "



you forgot the WG revenage story "[character name] was always mean to fat girls]"


----------



## Zoom

Ideas being my stock in trade, I could help with a few.

Imagine a distant research space station which is very small in size, and the main crewman is happy to be getting a second crewman, and even happier when he hears her voice in the radio transmission because he always wanted a girlfriend, but then she arrives and turns out to weigh 500 lbs. and now there is great difficulty in spatial accommodations.

A film director who is an FA is bedding fat women by telling them in bars he can get them a job in giant monster suits for his monster movies. One woman wants a romantic lead instead and decides she is going to try to convince the director to change his ways by withholding sex.

A magic spell has rendered all the inhabitants of the plannet Blubbulous skinny. Now their robot helpers are out of work since the people can do everything themselves, and their economy is in turmoil. Captain Barge of the Do-Nothing Patrol makes it his new mission to find the Wizard of Waif and get the spell removed.

Someone unfamiliar with Bronzino's paintings has come to the conclusion that the giant foot from Monty Python is an example of prehistoric fat giantesses, and vows to track down more evidence in the jungles of the Amazon.

A force-feeding-with-edible-currency story which causes a primitive tribe to discover the value of voluptuous volume.

An FA who wants to remain skinny meets an FFA who also wants to remain skinny. Both like fatness, and neither can be. Yet they develop a great friendship and love for one another without gaining too much weight. Finally, their desperation for physical attraction gets too much for them, and they enter into a suicide pact.

I have yet to see a WG fanfic about "Eek! the Cat"'s Annabelle.

The Baron Munchausen never told the embarrassing stories about his sister the Baroness Munchia and her legendary (but true) appetite. In one episode she devours an entire cathedral belonging to a heretic church sect. In another, she goes to the Moon intending to sample the green cheese, but is annoyed when it turns out to be ordinary yellow cheese. (She eats it anyway, which is why astronauts never found any.)


----------



## fatlane

The most bizarre synopsis of a foodee, if not WG, story, is that of the French film, "Le Grande Bouffe".


----------



## Webmaster

fatlane said:


> The most bizarre synopsis of a foodee, if not WG, story, is that of the French film, "Le Grande Bouffe".



That is one very weird, very strange movie. And it's amazing how the sole female participant remains wholly unaffected.


----------



## fatlane

Never saw it, but the synopsis is haunting. Folks say they either love it or hate it or are morbidly(!) obessessed with it and the acres of pasta...


----------



## coyote wild

does it involve WG? I might have to see it, if this is the case...


----------



## 1300 Class

Sounds like an intersting film. Very interesting.


----------



## exile in thighville

"A force-feeding-with-edible-currency story which causes a primitive tribe to discover the value of voluptuous volume."

wtf...you use those hyphens like this is something cliche, you know, "oh, just a run-of-the-mill force-feeding-with-edible-currency..the usual stuff." i think i like the idea..do you mean like, a tribewoman becoming a "bank" of food?

An FA who wants to remain skinny meets an FFA who also wants to remain skinny. Both like fatness, and neither can be. Yet they develop a great friendship and love for one another without gaining too much weight. Finally, their desperation for physical attraction gets too much for them, and they enter into a suicide pact.

this one sounds certainly original but way too depressing..why a suicide pact? why not just caving in to their desires in the almighty kitchen?

I have yet to see a WG fanfic about "Eek! the Cat"'s Annabelle.

word! annabelle is one of the hottest and all-time overlooked cartoon feedees.


----------



## fatlane

Furry WG is on another site, IIRC... it's been done, just not around here.


----------



## coyote wild

"she's kinda......fat....."

ahh, memories. kids today will never know quality fox kids programming. Dragon Ball Z marked the beginning of the end. Now it's all about japanese kids with huge eyes collecting stuff.

And now Batman has gone all anime on me with The Batman. Why not just revive "Batman: The Animated Series" for younger kids? They might love it!


----------



## fatlane

... or maybe serialize Jin-Roh The Wolf Brigade for the kiddos. (evil grin)


----------



## Coop

How about 2 really close friends both of different gender who both are a bit chunky decide to have a weight gain contest and they both well get fatter and fatter then during it they fall in love with each other and they keep getting huge and it ends with them living happily ever after and them fat Around the 500 pound mark or something like that


----------



## Charisa

fatlane said:


> Then again, is it WG if other things are happening in and around the WG? Or is it just fiction with some WG elements that drive FAs crazy, wishing the whole thing was WG?
> "



That's a good point. My own stories tend to be novella-length with chapters, and I have sometimes wondered if people think I take too long to cut to the chase (that is, the gain). There has so far always been a non-gaining subplot as well, in a deliberate attempt _not_ to write the stereotypical stories you mention. I'd really be intrigued to know what other people think about this.

I have gotten a great deal of pleasure from stories by other people which do fall into these categories, although as a food enthusiast I sometimes feel a little cheated by stories where the gain is due to magic or sci-fi potions. I write what I like, and that's a slow gain with lots of loving lingering on the inbetween stages, rather than rocketing straight to supersizeddom. As a result, only one of my characters has ever got that large... it would just take too long. (I do have a fatal weakness for the "Twelve Months Later" last paragraph so I can write a final fatter description, although i know I might as well write "And they all gained happily ever after.")

I suppose one of my main influences is probably Melanie Bell, who wrote long multipart stories which have non-gaining plot aspects too...

As a challenge, I'm trying at the moment to write a BBW story which will be shorter, contain less extraneous matter, and yes, will fall into the one-woman-jealous-of-another category. They say there are only seven distinct plots in the history of fiction... I'll put it up on the site when I finish it.

And my creative writing teacher used to say any plot could be summed up by "Get your character into trouble. Either get him out, or don't. The End."

Charisa

www.charisatellsstories.blogspot.com


----------



## Moonchild

Personally, I've only ever written two weight gain stories, and that's because they were the only two story ideas I thought I could pull off with some actual artistic integrity. The first was quite long, and the second wasn't short, and not many people read them, probably because of that, but in the long run, I'd rather have a few people read a story than a mass audience looking for something to, if you will pardon my crudeness, touch themselves to. I've read quite a few weight gain stories over the years, and the ones that really stay with me are the most original ones.

However, there are some stories that manage to be intriguing but also concise and focused solely on weight gain. What I specifically have in mind are those by "Admirer" in Dimensions' story archive.

Anyway, back on topic... Although it is a rarity, I like stories that take place at some time in the past that casually include cultural and historical references. I would say that this is perhaps too touchy of a subject, but the only example I can think of right now is something about the Korean "comfort women" love slaves the Japanese kept during World War II. If I think of a better example I'll post it.


----------



## fatlane

Coop said:


> How about 2 really close friends both of different gender who both are a bit chunky decide to have a weight gain contest and they both well get fatter and fatter then during it they fall in love with each other and they keep getting huge and it ends with them living happily ever after and them fat Around the 500 pound mark or something like that



Been there. Read that.


----------



## fatlane

You want interesting characters? There was an actual Ottoman Sultan who put out a booty call for the fattest woman in his realm. An Armenian won the prize. He showered her with gifts and accepted her into his harem.

There's a bit of fun... the fattest of the fat!


----------



## Coop

fatlane said:


> Been there. Read that.


 
You....You have?  I don't recall seeing this story in Dimensions.


----------



## fatlane

Might have been at the old www.feeder.com website. And I mean OLD.


----------



## Coop

They turned it into a news site. x.x


----------



## fatlane

Yeah. And every now and then I try Acotto's old FTP site, just to see if it's back up...


----------



## BTB

And I'm always searching if there are people who saved the contents of old sites like this one and are willing to share them.


----------



## 1300 Class

www.feeder.com strange name for a news sight if ever I've seen one.


----------



## zonker

Charisa said:


> That's a good point. My own stories tend to be novella-length with chapters, and I have sometimes wondered if people think I take too long to cut to the chase (that is, the gain). There has so far always been a non-gaining subplot as well, in a deliberate attempt _not_ to write the stereotypical stories you mention. I'd really be intrigued to know what other people think about this.
> 
> I have gotten a great deal of pleasure from stories by other people which do fall into these categories, although as a food enthusiast I sometimes feel a little cheated by stories where the gain is due to magic or sci-fi potions. I write what I like, and that's a slow gain with lots of loving lingering on the inbetween stages, rather than rocketing straight to supersizeddom. As a result, only one of my characters has ever got that large... it would just take too long. (I do have a fatal weakness for the "Twelve Months Later" last paragraph so I can write a final fatter description, although i know I might as well write "And they all gained happily ever after.")
> 
> www.charisatellsstories.blogspot.com



Well, you know what I say about your stories and your approach: Don't change a thing. I enjoy the slow, realistic gain, and all that description of food just about drives me crazy with hunger. I read a little, eat a little, read a little, eat a lot . . .


----------



## Janet

Ok I've heard that life imitates art. 

What about having a woman gaining in response to images by Botero or Ruben. Or having her gain as she loses herself in impassioned eating while sifting through the progressively larger images she finds in the stash of an undisclosed FA in her life--whom she eventually seduces. (Pleasure begetting pleasure.)

Or...if art imitates life, why not a story about a woman who develops a sensual and sexual affinity for eating and being fat which begins while she surfs the boards here on Dimensions. (Fantasy based on reality.)

Finally, why not a Cinderella story--with the slipper fitting the fattest foot! How about Rapunzel being stuck in her tower because she was fattening up waiting for her prince charming! How about Snow White being fed by the 7 dwarfs? Goldilocks still sittin' in the chair eating porridge--and the bears can't budge her. 

Whee.....this is fun! I'm new here and not a writere, but I'm sure that more than one lusty tale can come from reinventing the fairy tales for us fat chicks!

Somebody make my dreams come true!


----------



## maxoutfa

fatlane said:


> Problem with most WG fiction is that it falls into a pattern from the very first sentence.
> 
> ***
> 
> "I've invented this new formula..."
> "I decided to take the job at the bakery..."
> "I started this new job..."
> "[character name] was always chubby as a kid and felt uncomfortable about being big..."
> "[character name] was always skinny as a kid and wondered what it would be like to be big..."
> 
> *********
> 
> I may have left a few out, but that's about the size of it for 90% of the stories I've skimmed in the hopes of finding something novel.
> 
> Then again, is it WG if other things are happening in and around the WG? Or is it just fiction with some WG elements that drive FAs crazy, wishing the whole thing was WG?
> "



Hmm, I don't believe I've written ANY stories that would fit the above paramenters. Perhaps I am the other 10%. (woo hoo for me, a real maverick!! )
To me there has to be more of a motivation than some magic or whatever. It's half the fun trying to put myself in a different perspective and see where it takes me. I enjoy the telling of the actual gain as much as the next FA, but the stories that I really enjoy either subvert a paradigm or at least maintain a thread of reality - The 400 lb weight gain in a week kind of thing just doesn't ring my bell. 

And while I'm ranting  one of the things that I dislike and is so very prevelent in stories that I read is the "approximately 140 lbs ". Maybe it's just me, but if you're telling a story using 3rd person omniscient the whole point of being omniscient is that you know exactly, so leave the guessing out of it. Just come out and say "she was fairly short, 5'2-5'4 depending on the heels, and carried her 146 lbs as a well padded hourglass".


----------



## adam

I'm attempting a story about a woman, a ssbbw, widow in the everyday goings on of her every day life, which involves aspects of WG, among other delights. I can't give away anymore info than that.:bow: 
WG isn't originally my cup of tea, as other scenarios I am known for at mostly other sites, but I have put such ideas into a story or two of mine.
I don't like the "magic, and/or pill induced" kind of stories either. I prefer a realistic approach.:eat1:
My problem is I go through periods where I still have ideas to write about, but I just don't feel like writting. I don't feel like putting out the effort to make dialog, and use all the proper grammar and puctuation and all that crap. Like now in fact. I haven't the patients to write the story out, so its usually a very condensed version, and I'm on to the next one, if I feel like writting.
That doesn't make much sense does it?


----------



## zonker

Janet said:


> Ok I've heard that life imitates art.
> 
> What about having a woman gaining in response to images by Botero or Ruben. Or having her gain as she loses herself in impassioned eating while sifting through the progressively larger images she finds in the stash of an undisclosed FA in her life--whom she eventually seduces. (Pleasure begetting pleasure.)
> 
> Or...if art imitates life, why not a story about a woman who develops a sensual and sexual affinity for eating and being fat which begins while she surfs the boards here on Dimensions. (Fantasy based on reality.)



Janet, your “life imitates art” comment reminds me of how influenced I am by weight-gain and FA stories and also how influential I wish my stories could be.

I am really into weight-gain erotic fiction or any erotica involving plump lovers and/or food. Ten years after reading it, I still vividly remember that one scene in Erica Jung's "Fear of Flying" when the main character's lover slaps and then discusses her fat rear and all the food it took to grow such a beautiful butt. I would love to be able to write like that, to write some stories which would make a reader just moan in pleasure (and then reach out to grab a lover's love handles -- and/or a delicious pastry!). I am sure many of us have packed on the pounds as a result of reading weight-gain literature, and many of us have enjoyed the fleshy "enhancements" of our lovers as the result of reading these stories.

Last spring, I found this LiveJournal site called "69 words" which specializes in short erotic (exactly 69 words, no more no less, cool, huh?). I have written several stories for the site. People there may be tired of my particular focus, so I also write some stories which have nothing to do with food or body size. Here is one of the first ones I wrote:

**************************************************
"Seventh Anniversary -- Different Perspectives, Different Pleasures"

Pulling off his shirt, he looks in the bedroom mirror. Still got it even after all these years, he thinks. Still hot, athletic, muscular, trim. He grins at his reflection. From bed, she sees him there. Happy that her ex-jock has rounded so nicely, let go a little, his tummy pooches, love handles forming. Turning, he thinks about making love. And, smiling at him, she thinks about making brownies.
************************************

Anyway, here comes the “life imitates art” part. I think my lover found that erotic weight gain story I wrote about the brownies. Either that, or I experienced a series of unusual coincidences! 

The day after I wrote that story, she cooked *yes* brownies! Said she made them for herself, but then offered to let me lick the bowl, very suspicious behavior indeed. In our house, licking the bowl is a delicious rite she has always claimed as her own! In fact, when I make brownies and don't give her a chance to lick the bowl, she pouts so prettily I just have to hand bowl and spoon to her. 

Later that night, after they'd cooled, she kept offering me brownie after brownie after brownie, just cutting herself a few small pieces. The pieces she gave me were much larger, about twice as big as hers. And later, in bed, she could not keep her hands off my rounding tummy and love handles. She is certainly getting good at figuring out which buttons to push.

Coincidence? I think not.  I'm going to have to write a lot more stories like that one. And leave them somewhere easy to locate on our computer.  I’ve never asked her if she read that story and was inspired by it; some things are just better as mysteries.  

Final note: I also wrote a sex-reversal version of this story for those who like plump females, and Janet, you may fall in this category. Again, 69 words exactly:

*************
"Seventh Anniversary -- Different Perspectives, Different Pleasures"

Pulling off her dress, she looks in the bedroom mirror. Still got it even after all these years, she thinks. Still hot, sexy, thin. She grins at her reflection. From bed, he sees her there. Happy that his ex-cheerleader has let go a little, belly nicely rounded, hips widening, love handles forming. Turning, she thinks about making love. Smiling, he thinks about making her breakfast in bed tomorrow morning.
*******************************

Sorry for the long post. Arrgh! I really need to get writing a novella or short story.


----------



## Janet

> Coincidence? I think not. I'm going to have to write a lot more stories like that one. And leave them somewhere easy to locate on our computer. Ive never asked her if she read that story and was inspired by it; some things are just better as mysteries.



Zonker, that experience is a pretty sexy story as it is!

I think it's a real turn on to think of my partner leaving subtle hints about what he likes. Whether with stories or pictures, it would give me a chance to step into his fantasies--and bring some of the fantasy into reality. (That's why I thought it would make a great story premise.)

(Please do write and tell us what happens with the next story that you leave to be found.) 

I just recently learned about the concept of nano-stories (being 55 words--a short story equivalent of a haiku). It's just a biteful, a morsel to whet your appetite for more. Interesting to hear that there is a 69 word version. I'll check it out.

Thanks, too for the story reversal. I really liked it. There was a 2 month span when I was thin, so I can relate! 

Now, if I can just get my significant other to bring me breakfast in bed. (A special challenge because I usually get up before he does!!)


----------



## zonker

Janet said:


> Zonker, that experience is a pretty sexy story as it is!
> 
> (Please do write and tell us what happens with the next story that you leave to be found.)
> 
> I just recently learned about the concept of nano-stories (being 55 words--a short story equivalent of a haiku). It's just a biteful, a morsel to whet your appetite for more. Interesting to hear that there is a 69 word version. I'll check it out.
> 
> Thanks, too for the story reversal. I really liked it. There was a 2 month span when I was thin, so I can relate!
> 
> Now, if I can just get my significant other to bring me breakfast in bed. (A special challenge because I usually get up before he does!!)



Janet,

Pretty sexy? Thanks. For someone who likes writing erotica, I'll have to take that as a compliment.

By the way -- Are you sure you were thin for those two months, or were you like the woman in the story, admiring her "thinness" in the mirror while hubby was admiring her plumpness? Haha. 

Yeah, those nano-stories are fun, and that's what the 69-worders are based on. I think the choice of 69 was influenced by the type of writing -- erotica. If you wish to see some of my other 69ers, check here (and it has a link to the 69-word community):

http://zonker25.livejournal.com/21887.html

Also, I never really have felt like I needed to leave more stories out because soon after that brownie event, well, my weight gain desires came more out in the open (as did my belly!), so Annie keeps baking and feeding me quite well. If you wish to read more, my LJ is at:

http://zonker25.livejournal.com/

I've also written a few fattening haikus:

http://zonker25.livejournal.com/22066.html

Oh well, I really need to get over some writer's block right now and deliver some more fat-loving erotica to the world. Maybe this weekend....

Maybe you can get SO to make you breakfast in bed if you'd linger in bed a bit longer. I've gone from being all kinds of manic and busy in the morning to being quite lazy, and Annie now prepares a lot of bed-breakfasts (which I used to cook for her).

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Janet

Zonker,

Thanks for all the leads. I'll do some reading, while you do some writing! 

As for lazing around more....hmmm, sounds good.

Take care,

Janet


----------



## mark1

I've suggested this before with no takers. A man (super FA-doctor/dietician) takes a vacation to Haiti with the expressed purpose of learning voodoo techniques. He wants to be able to make wax figures of his female patients and by adding obscene amounts of wax to these figures he alters their shapes (and attitudes) . Giving one an extremely large bottom/hips, another a hugely pendulous stomach with pillow-like arms. Well, you get the idea.


----------



## flyinover

I find that there's not enough attention given to the stage where the muscles are lay fallow, but the weight gain hasn't really started. I'd like more attention in stories to an athletic woman just stopping working out without taking on a diet that would cause weight gain -- and then focusing on her as she gets softer and more pliant, BEFORE she gets bigger.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T

That and how lazy he/she's getting. There's a good story.:eat2:


----------



## Tenchi Saotome

Well I'm not sure if anybody knows about it but Wayback Machine does have feeder.com archived in it's database and there is only one that is what where looking for which is at http://web.archive.org/web/19970116042444/www.feeder.com/index2.shtml . Now I have know idea if it has everything that people are looking for though.


----------



## Fuzzy

Lots of story ideas, thank you.. but story length is my question. I've got a few ideas, but I'm not sure how to present the material. 

Short and Sweet and to the point..
A couple of installments, or serialized with "cliffhangers"
And, its just WG, or is there some demand for WG and Sex.
Or just Innocent Fat Sex?


----------



## Scott M

...but I don't have the writing skills to make the dialogue work, and the idea is so vague that it doesn't really work as a story.

My idea is that, some time in the next decade, a pill for reducing fat is invented. The pill doesn't actually eliminate fat, it simply compresses a woman's fat cells down. It doesn't work on men, but the pill can compress a 400 pound woman down to a size 6. It wears off after 12 hours, but for most of her day, an otherwise obese woman can pass as slim.

If a temporary slimming pill doesn't sound too appealing, consider this: women won't diet if they know they're just one pill away from fitting into a size 6. Girls will eat with abandon, and even though they spend 12 hours a day skinny, their "base weight" will gradually increase because they've stopped caring how fat they get. I'm imagining a scenario where every woman weighs ~300 lbs, but can slim down to go to work, or on a date, or whatever. Eventually society would see staying fat as "dress casual" and obese women are more and more prominant.

The problem is that I don't have the writing/creative skill to create a character to fit in this scenario. If anyone thinks they can salvage some of this, feel free, it's here for the taking.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ooooooooh. I see a plot twist to that one. But say the slimming effects only last a couple of hours.

So one bbw, starts getting addicted to these slimming pills, but also develops a ravenous appetite. She eats and eats, and pops the pills, and eats some more and stays slim, until she runs out... and... she has a Violet moment.


----------



## djewell

What about the first bbw president?
Or maybe a future where Fat Acceptance is normal because everyone is finally fat.
*************************
In a story I look for:
PLOT! Tell the reader why he/she is reading this story.
FASCINATING SITUATIONS: unique and mind expanding things (think Dune)
REALISM: I hate pill/magic stories, although the above "12-hr pill" idea is very fascinating


----------



## Scott M

Fuzzy said:


> Ooooooooh. I see a plot twist to that one. But say the slimming effects only last a couple of hours.
> 
> So one bbw, starts getting addicted to these slimming pills, but also develops a ravenous appetite. She eats and eats, and pops the pills, and eats some more and stays slim, until she runs out... and... she has a Violet moment.




Actually, I was thinking that the pills were only good 12 hours per day, but were convenient enough that MOST women were obese half the time anyway.


----------



## coyote wild

reminds me of a cinderella idea i had a while back where a fat girl was magically slimmed down for her date by her magic godmother. but when the clock struck 12, she started plumping up.

i just loved the idea of her dress getting tighter as she tries to run from her date.


----------



## AMbomb

How about a story about a short, thick-legged Asian girl who is stronger than a taller, thinner guy?


----------



## Browniestuff

I've written three stories here and am working on another. However I think that a collaboration is something that would perk up the idea of there being no original ideas anymore. Some thoughts on the partnership might be that I write from the perspective of the guy while someone else writes the perspective of the girl. Or someone could illustrate. Just someideas. Any one interested let me know!

Max


----------



## Vader7476

I think length is one of the most determining factors of ideas. I'd love to see a girl want to develop physically, not be able to, then finally do it, have her metabolism slow, and go beyond what she wanted. All her internal dilemna would add so much more to the story, not to mention others could always be judgemental of her. For being too thin and boyish, then too fat. 

It opens up so much for not only juxtoposition against others, but for her to have foils on both ends and struggle as well. Physical struggles, mental strugges, confusion, frustration, tormenting from her rivals. There's so many avenues a story like that could take. You could have boyfriends that like smaller girls, boyfriends that like larger girls, both of which switching their opinion along the way. The rival that's fine, then feels insecure, and ends up on top once again. 

The protagonist would almost always been in a state of inferiority and lack of acceptance, and could really push the envelope in terms of character arcs and development. But, like I said to begin with, a story like that would need to be huge if properly done. Almost a novel or such. 

And I've just never really seen any story that can valley and peak so much and have it be fairly legitimate. 

I think that there's so many possibilities in terms of new ideas for weight gain, even if the basic core is the same. Essentially, there's really just 2 weight gain stories. Intentional and unintentional gaining. Then there's the sub branches of those. Revenge, feedee, natural, spells, etc. Each of which has similar formulas among all the stories in that genre. New ideas in terms of core values is essentially impossible. But it's very possible and wanted to revitalize those genres with good writing and all the small new and original details that go into stories. 

Take for instance, the role reversal. If you're not familiar, it's where two characters switch their body weights(For our intents and purposes. Often, lifestyles and attitudes also change). There's always that point at the climax of the story, or even the ending where both meet up again. Normally the one who was fat and is now thin makes fun of the now fat one. But there's so much more that can be done with that interaction. Who's to say their attitudes would go like that? Would be it be possible to have it work out? Perhaps each girl tries to alleviate their current state before the interaction, making the drama there come from their internal thoughts of themselves and the other. I could go on and on, but I think you get the idea.

Anyway, it's those small ideas that really make a story unique and good. It almost feels like a lot of new pathways are left unexplored. I certainly can see many stories being switched up and changed around to break molds and clichès of that sub genre, or even trying to include multiple branches.


----------



## sjfeeder

Tenchi Saotome said:


> Well I'm not sure if anybody knows about it but Wayback Machine does have feeder.com archived in it's database and there is only one that is what where looking for which is at http://web.archive.org/web/19970116042444/www.feeder.com/index2.shtml . Now I have know idea if it has everything that people are looking for though.


I have all that somewhere, it was 10 years ago, which was a couple of computer viruses ago. I might only have it on QIC80 backup tapes. I regret letting that name go.

Most of the authors resubmitted their stories to Dimensions. Dimensions rocks!

I've got new stories too. 

Peace!


----------



## missourifat

I may have come up with a new idea. How about body sculpting? You would add fat to certain areas of the body by using stem cells that would attract fats to the part of the body to be expanded. G.M.O. foods could have fats that would be attracted to parts of the body. This is science fiction, but a good author can get around it.


----------



## mp7251

I had somewhat the same idea years ago only it involved a voodoo doll that you could add or remove weight as desired to the person affected by the doll


----------



## MattII

Just an occasional viewer, but I have a few:

*Maddie's Gains*
Madison ('Maddie') a slimish, good-looking girl in her later teens is good friends with similarly-aged Katelyn ('Kate'), who is a couple inches shorter and almost 100 lb heavier. Over the years Maddie has done almost everything under the sun to help get her friend down to a more reasonable weight, but nothing has worked out. Now they're both going to college (Maddie will be studying business, Kate, teaching), Maddie is finally ready to institute the one plan she's never dared try, fattening herself up to be as big as her friend, and they'll work the weight off together. At college, they're sharing a dorm room with each other, and with two other girls Vanessa (studying biology) and Patricia (studying nutrition). Both Vanessa and 'Trish' are a little on the heavy side (though not to the degree Kate is), and at first a little distrustful of Maddie. They quickly warm up to her though after Kate reveals their plans, and agree to help out. The first term isn't much of a success, Maddie gain only 18 lb, while Kate gains 15 lb herself. Going home for the week, Maddie manages to hide her gains from her weight-conscious mother. The second term is _slightly_ better, with Maddie putting on 23 lb to Kate's 13 lb.

Going home for Christmas, there's no way Maddie can hide her gain any longer, and the two get into a fight that ends up with Maddie spending the rest of the break with Kate's family, managing to gain an additional 3 lb, though Kate gains 2 lb herself. Back at college, Vanessa and Patricia have been in contact over the holidays, and have come up with a regimen they think will help. And help it does, with Maddie gaining an astonishing 47 lb over the next term to Kate's mere 14 lb. The next term is even better, with Maddie gaining 55 lb to Kate's 13 lb, putting her fractionally beyond her goal.

Going home for the summer though, Maddie is shocked and upset to find her parents have divorced, which throws her off her game for losing weight, as she starts to comfort eat, and so, continues to gain weight, despite her (rather lack-lustre) exercise regime. By the time they get back to college, Maddie is over 20 lb heavier than Kate, and past the 300 lb mark. Things are little better during class, as Maddie is still shaken from the divorce, and so sees her grades dive as her weight continues to climb. Almost topping 350 lb by Christmas, and with mostly failing grades, Maddie admits she never wanted to do a business degree, and that she doesn't really care for losing weight either, and so quits her degree, and takes up work in the local Big-and-Tall shop.

Five years later, Maddie has moved on from her parents' divorce (she's still on good terms with her father), changed her name to Madelyne, and partnered with the family of another friend who does clothing repairs to found "Maddie's", a small, plus-sized fashion agency.

*The Saviour of Meulin*
Charilla in a young magess with a secret. While most mages and magesses require staffs and other parephenalia to generate magic, she's one of a few 'self-mages' who can generate power within their own bodies. Too much use of this power though, quickly leads to the mage/magess gaining weight, which disgusts the rather vain Charilla. Becoming a travelling mage, Charilla travels the land, doing small magical acts here and there.

Eventually, after several years, she comes upon the small town (barely more than a village) of Meulin, which has been gripped by a 'sickness'. Dreading to gain weight, but knowing people will die is she doesn't, Charilla agrees to stay and help. Over the next month, Charilla puts her all into saving the grateful townsfolk, even at the cost of her figure, which quickly balloons out. Unfortunately, the 'sickness' turns out to be part of a much larger plague, and so the town is soon swamped with desperate travellers, seeking both solace and curing. And so Charilla caves to their pleas, and stays on, despite knowing it's likely the last thing she'll ever do.

For months, people stream in, seeking the aid of 'the Saviour of Meulin', while Charilla's figure continues to expand. She keeps a mournful tally of her gain, which have seen her going from slim to plump, to fat, to obese, to utterly bovine. By the end of her second month in the town she's waddling, by the end of her third she's struggling to walk, and her mobility only decreases from there. By years end she's topped 800 lb, and become a regional saint.

The plague finally tapers off in the next year, but by that time Charilla's weight has climbed to nearly half-a-ton. Charilla has finally made peace with her figure, accepting that her gains have more than been worth the joy she's brought to the town. which is by now twice as big and three times as wealthy as it was when she arrived. Even the king, has turned up, drawn by her fame, and has made her a, official 'Lady'. Her former mentor has come as well, and has helped her cope, including teaching her how to levitate herself so she can move about on her own.

*Bandit Queen's Fall*
Premita, the head of a large gang of bandits awakens in a prison cell. At first she's confused as to why she's there, before she remembers how she and her band were overrun by the men of Lord Marido a few days before, after supposedly killing his wife, the rotund Lady Golvina. She's soon hauled before a judge, with Lord Marido standing by, and refuses to bow, on the expectation that she's going to be killed. The judge refuses this however (Lord Marido belongs to a religious sect which abhors needless death), instead sentencing her to an 'overlaying'. Uncertain of what this means, Premita is is forced to wear a chocker with a large, blue gem in it, and to serve in Lord Marido's retinue.

Premita quickly finds that Golvina was popular with the lord's staff, and so the former bandit queen is treated rather roughly. Although she's never physically beaten, she's subjected to a lot of psychological torture, and soon finds herself starting to comfort-eat. In fact, the only person to treat her in anything like a civilised manner is Lord Marido himself, for whom she develops a tentative but growing affect.

As the months pass, Premita's figure quickly swells out under her comfort-eating and Lord Marido's attention. As she grows, she finds the staff treating her better as well, though maddeningly they start to refer to her as 'Lady Golvina'.

Finally, after more than 8 months, Lord Marido invites Premita into his private chambers, where he has a picture of Lady Golvina hanging, right next to a large mirror. Looking in the mirror, Premita is shocked to see that, not only is she as big as Lady Golvina, she's _become_ Lady Golvina, every feature is a match, though perhaps a few years younger. Angrily she turns to Lord Marido, and demands an explanation, and he reveals that the gem in her chocker contains an 'imprint' of his former wife, and that the chocker forced the manifestation upon the younger Premita. Finally, he offers her a drink of wine, which she at first refuses, but eventually accepts. Upon drinking the wine, Lord Marido offers her his bed for the final night of her 'sentencing'. The next morning, Lady Golvina comments that it's good to be back.

*A Captive Love*
Julia, a young businesswoman, is hoodwinked, drugged and taken prisoner while out having a coffee on a saturday. Her captor turns out to be a former schoolmate, Todd, a genius nerd who was once in love with her but now despises her for the public way she broke up with and then shamed him, and now intends to get her back for it, though refuses to explain his plan further.

Months pass as Julia remains trapped, no matter how hard she tries to escape. Over time, her formerly trim figure begins to grow soft and curvy. When she enquires to Todd about this, he admits he's screwed with her metabolism, and tells her that she'll soon bloat up 'like a hippo'. This only makes Julia more determined to escape, but still it's impossible.

As predicted, Julia's figure quickly blooms up, passing first 200 lb, then 300, then 400. Desperate now, Julia finally talks to Todd again, enquiring about his plans for her, and he finally admits he doesn't have any, and that he's going to have to come up with something soon, because he's starting to run out of money. Finally having an angle she can work, Julia gets Todd to agree to a face-to-face meeting, where Todd lays out his situation. Despite despising Todd for what he's done to her, Julia sees that she can not just manipulate him to allow her escape, but make a decent amount of money out him before she does so.

Julia and Todd quickly partner up, in public at least, and are soon moderately wealthy. In private however, things are strained, until Todd admits he's still in love with Julia, and offers to make her slim again. Hating her figure, Julia grabs at the opportunity, but eventually realised as she drops pound after pound that she'd actually grown used to, and even started to like her new body, and so instead of slimming all the way down, stops at around 250 lb, and admits that it's a comfortable weight for her.

The next year, Julia is up to 300 lb, and in a wedding dress after Todd proposes to her.


----------



## Ilegalpat

The last story sounds like an old Dimensions story called Captive Hearts. But, the heroine does not end up nearly as large.


----------



## MattII

Does it? It's just an idea I've had sitting around for a few years (well, since 2011).

Another couple:
*The Mega Meal Challenge*
Brett, a chunky mid-20s guy is a big eater, so when a new restaurant opens up, offering patrons free meals for a year if they can finish off one of the restaurant's 'Mega Meals' in a single sitting, he takes the challenge on. However, his first go leaves him full to bursting before he's even a third of the way through.

Undeterred, he spends months training (mostly stuffing himself with inordinate quantities of food, which has a deleterious effect on his already fairly large waistline), until he's certain he can do it. Taking the challenge again, he's placed in a special booth, and the meal is brought out. Gamely, he plows into it, eating more and more until he finally finishes it (becoming only the fourth person in the country to do so).

*The Slimming Pendant*
Hannah is a girl with a problem. At over 200 pounds, she's a constant target for bullying at high-school, which is driving her to despair. One day, she meets a mysterious woman, who gives her a necklace with a strange pendant that she says will solve Hannah's problems as long as it's undamaged. Trying it on, Hannah is ecstatic to find out that she quickly begin to shed her weight until she's quite slim.

Months pass in joy for Hannah as she finally achieves her dream of joining the cheerleading team. Not everyone is happy about this however, and one of the girls removed from the team to make way for Hannah, plots revenge.

Receiving an invitation to an after-practice party, Hannah accepts, along with the rest of the team. Things take a turn however, when Hannah, now drunk, lets slip her secret to the girl, who quickly turns this to her advantage, by loudly announcing it to the rest, and then pushing Hannah back into a couch, rips the necklace off her. This has the disastrous effect of returning all of the excess pounds that it had taken from Hannah over the months, taking her to just shy of 300 pounds weight. In a panic, she tries to escape, but being drunk, naked, and over twice the weight she's used to, there is no escape.

*The Great Mother's Return*
Jack is an explorer and archeologist. While in the Amazon trying to track down the remnants of a possible 'lost kingdom' he comes across a cave with a strange, chair-like structure inside it, covered in pictograms, and with the mouldering remnants of fabric. Taking photos of the various pictograms to study later, he moves on.

Days later Jack comes across a small tribe of people who are at first hostile, but after he shows the shaman/priest/wise-man/etc. the pictures, is treated with almost reverence. Uncertain of what has just happened, be agrees to their demands to show them where he found the throne. Their approval of him only grows when they actually return to the cave. Going outside for a break, he manages to slip on a root, twisting his ankle and hitting his head.

On awaking, Jack finds himself in a rough bed, with the medicine man carefully tending to his injuries. As days turn into weeks while he waits for his ankle to heal, Jack finds himself feeling inexplicably hungry, and the tribe are only too happy to provide him as much food as he demands. Soon outgrowing his old clothes he's given a rather heavy cloak to cover himself with on the brief occasions he's upright.

Jack soon notices that one particular hunter in particular is hanging around him an awful lot. As he enquires about this, he learns the man has been appointed as his 'guardian', a move that was felt necessary after his accident. As Jack's injuries continue, and he slowly learns the tribes language however, he finds the man appearing somehow attractive. Finally after weeks, he's unable to resist, and invites the man to have sex with him, whereupon he finds out that he's inexplicably developed a clit.

Panicked at the discovery that he's somehow becoming a woman, Jack runs off, but after a couple of miles, falls and injures himself even more severely. Brought back to the camp in terrible pain, he's installed in a bed in the cave, and ministered too by the medicine man on a daily basis.

As the days pass, Jack begins to feel himself loosing control of his body, as another personality, a female one, begins to take over, only growing stronger as his body continues to bloat. She picks the former Guardian (name He Who Hunts The Jaguar) as her husband, and they have sex.

As the months pass, the tribe grows more and more prosperous, drawing in other tribes, and eventually a city begins to rise. Finally, nearly a year after discovering the temple, the former explorer, now weighing nearly 600 pounds, and going by the name The Great Mother Of All, gives birth to four children two sons (He Who Shines Like The Sun and He Who is Free Like The Sky) and two daughters (She Who Is Beautiful Like The Night and She Who Is Bountiful As The Earth), with the promise of far more on the way...
*
Radok the Fat*
Radok is a young man, and a rising star amongst the Trang tribes, soon earning the moniker, Radok The Fierce, and rising to the head of the clans. As a leader, he is unparalleled, able to challenge any other chief and win easily. He's also bold and cunning earning himself the fear of the Empire to the south, as it seem no army is able to stop him.

This all start to come apart though, at the ravaging of Gondrida, one of the wealthiest cities in the Empire. Amongst the slaves is one particularly fetching young noblewoman by the name of Heliva, the daughter of one of the most powerful lords in Gondrida. Radok is immediately captivated by her beauty, and takes her as his fourth wife.

At first, everything is happy, Heliva soon fits in with the household, and Buoyed up by their success, the Trang go on to raid even more of the land. However, Heliva whispers words into the Radok's ears, and soon the Trang aren't just raiding, but conquering, setting up a kingdom of their own, with Radok as king.

The sedentary lifestyle doesn't suit the Trang though, and the Kingdom is soon beset by rebellions, which the Trang's attempts to crush with force only lead to more rebellions. Everything comes to a head three years later when the empire invades, conquering one city after another, as the Trang chieftains, unused to 'civilised' warfare are quickly defeated.

Soon the empire is on the steps of the capital, and ready to conquer the city. The Imperial general offers Radok an exchange however, if he can best their 'champion' in single combat, the remains of the Trang tribes will be allowed to withdraw peacefully, otherwise they'll be slaughtered. Radok readily accepts the challenge, but soon finds himself in trouble, as the final part of Heliva's plan finally comes to light. Over the past three years, his fourth wife (and most trusted advisor) has been spoiling him, adding perhaps 50 pounds to his frame, and seriously softening his muscles.

Despite fighting hard, Radok decisively loses to the Empire's 'champion', and is distraught, both at the death of his men, and the betrayal of his 'wife'. Bound in chains, Radok is taken to the capital, and displayed as 'Radok the fat', a moniker that only grows as, on the emperor's orders, he's every day forced to eat huge meals.

Two years later, the emperor is deposed, and Radok, by now approaching 700 lb, is sentenced to be executed by being fed until he bursts.


----------



## MattII

And another I just came up with:
*The Loyal Belaid*
Karlis is desperate. The daughter of a prostitute, her mother recently passed on of some unknown condition, leaving the twelve-year-old girl alone. With only the most basic skills at her disposal, she turns first to begging, and when that fails to make ends meet, to crime. Unfortunately, she's not a good thief, and soon finds herself in trouble with the law, after attempting to steal a rich man's purse. Taken before the judge, her pleas for leniency are ignored, and she's about to be sentenced when a Lord Harnis intervenes, and offers her a way out. Instead of being imprisoned, beaten and thrown back onto the street, she can instead become a 'belaid' to his ten-year-old daughter, Diniri. Curious, she enquires about the job, and is shocked to find out that being a belaid (shortened form of 'belly maid') means being linked magically linked to the lords daughter taking on any excess weight the high-borne girl has and will gain in the future. Although reluctant upon seeing the size of Lady Harnis' belaid, Emma, who weighs in the region of 400 lb, she eventually agrees, as it does at least offer her some desperately needed security. It helps too than Diniri is a very likeable girl, helpful and friendly.

After the 'linking ceremony' Karlis finds her life much changed. No longer struggling to stay alive, she has hours to throw into skills like reading, writing, horse-riding, etc. which she does with great vigour. She also exercises regularly, trying to keep her weight under control, while Diniri, for her part does her best to limit her intake so that 'Kari' doesn't end up getting too big.

Years pass slowly and happily, with Diniri becoming a slender beauty, and one of the most sought-after women in the land, while Karlis, now decidedly plump despite hers and Diniri's best efforts, becomes her ever-present attendant, confidant, and occasional lover. Finally, in her seveteenth year, Diniri is married off to a young Lord Merill Logas, and goes to live with him in his country manor. A year passes without incident, and Diniri bears twins, a son and a daughter, while Karlis bears ever more weight.

Soon after the birth, Diniri confides in Karlis that she's beginning to have some strange dreams, which makes Karlis suspicious, as she's also been having strange dreams. They make plans to visit the Logas' mage the next day. the next day, however, Karlis, now apparently a lady awakens in bed with Merill, confused about what's going on. Merill tells her than the mage has told him that women sometimes experience strange dreams soon after becoming mothers and that it's nothing to worry about. Karlis remains unconvinced however, and goes to consult the mage, who, upon examining her, discovers she has a memory charm placed upon her, as does Merill, and indeed the rest of the manor's staff. He's unable to break it however, and so it's left up to Karlis to discover what's going on.

Taking as many men as she can, Karlis sets off in search of answers to the strange dreams. Months pass as Karlis and her guards search fruitlessly, until one day, many miles from the manor, they come upon a house in the woods about which Karlis has a strange feeling. Exploring it, they're confronted by a wizard, who warns them to leave. Karlis refuses however, and so the wizard attack, wounding most of the guards, but not before Karlis moves in and wounds him mortally. As the wizard lie dying, he tells her that it's too late, and that her 'precious lady' is well on her way to becoming a cow. Exploring further, they find, indeed, Lady Diniri, though at first unrecognisable due to her immense weight of nearly 700 pounds. Sending one of the few uninjured guards to raise help, Karlis comfort Diniri and tells her that they'll find a way to reverse this.

It's almost a week before Merill and the mage arrive, weeks that are difficult for Karlis to cope with, seeing her best friend in such torment. Things only get worse, however, when the mage examines the rogue mage's work and explains that there's no way to undo Diniri's immense gains, except by breaking the rogue's charms, which would see the link restored to normal, and thus, Karlis would become as immense and immobile as Diniri. For a few moments Karlis hesitates, hating the idea, but her loyalty to her friend and lady wins out in the end, and sitting down, orders the charms broken.

It's another week before Karlis is able to be moved, it taking that long for a wagon to arrive. Diniri is with her almost every moment, thanking her again and again, and promising that once they get back, every resource she can bring to bear will be turned to helping her lose the weight.

*Pilot Error* (tied with *Intelligence Failure*)
Tovas, an elite fighter pilot in the 23rd wing of the Dominion Navy is on holiday on Raegis, when he meets a beautiful woman in a bar. Drinking with her, he quickly finds himself inebriated (a fact which isn't meant to happen due to his having a military-grade nanosuite).

Tovas wakes, hung-over, to find himself strapped to a bed. The woman from the night before walks in and explains the situation to him, that she's part of a techno-cult that intends to take over the government, and that he's just become a key part of their plan. Tovas responds that he'll never help her, but she states she doesn't need him to, and then briefly shows off what appears to be an identical clone of him. Then she says, she'll dispose of the real him soon enough.

Despite every trick Tovas tries, he's unable to escape. Kept in a semi-lucid state, he's unaware of the passage of time, or of the changes going on to his own body, which has been made two inches shorter, 100 pounds heavier and a different ethnicity. Finally awakened after what he's told is two months, Tovas, now going by the name Karlos, is released, and immediately taken to meet up with his new girlfriend Melina.

*Intelligence Failure* (tied with *Pilot Error*)
Tirima, an agent for Dominion's Central Intelligence Agency is on holiday on Raegis when she meets a handsome local tour guide. Business has apparently been slow, so she agrees to a tour of the area. This proves to be a fateful decision, since, exploring a local tour-spot, they're attacked by bandits, and Tirima is overpowered, with the help of the tour guide and knocked unconscious

Tirima awakes to finds herself strapped to a bed. The tour guide walks in and explains the situation to her, that he's part of a techno-cult that intends to take over the government, and that she's just become a key part of their plan. Tirima responds that he'll never help her, but he states he doesn't need her to, and then briefly shows off what appears to be an identical clone of her. Then he says,she'll dispose of the real her soon enough.

Despite every trick Tirima tries, she's unable to escape. Kept in a semi-lucid state, she's unaware of the passage of time, or of the changes going on to his own body, which has been made an inch taller, 80 pounds heavier and a different ethnicity. Finally awakened after what she's told is two months, Tirima, now going by the name Melina, is released, and immediately taken to meet up with her new boyfriend, Karlos.

*Changing Attitudes*
Shanice, the head of the local high-school athletics team, breaks down one night, heading home from out of town. Fortunately, help is at hand, but unfortunately - in Shanice's opinion - the only help available is a fat old woman in rough clothes. They argue a bit, and although she does eventually help Shanice out, the woman, calling herself Momma Bobcha warns her that she'll need to change her attitude if she wants to get on from now on. Ignoring the woman's warning, Shanice heads off into the night.

Shanice soon finds out Momma Bobcha's warnings most dire however, for each time she insults a girl about her weight, she finds herself gaining an pound from them. Quickly being kicked off the athletics team in disgrace, Shanice soon finds herself getting heavier and heavier as she struggles to keep her sharp tongue in her head.

A month passes, and Shanice finds herself breaking 200 pounds, and worse, no matter how much she starves herself, or exercises herself ragged, she can't shed an ounce of weight, leaving her feeling dejected and isolated, the only people willing to talk to her being the local 'swine herd'. Tracking down Momma Bobcha again, she demands she remove the curse. The old woman refuses, but tells her she can break it on her own, by apologising to those she's hurt the most.

Another two weeks go by, and Shanice finds herself passing 260 pounds, passing several of the 'swine herd', and becoming even more isolated. One day, she's approached by one of the local nerds, Thomas. Although not interested at first, he persists, and eventually she begins to enjoy herself for the first time in months.

As she approaches 300 pounds, Shanice finally plucks up the courage to apologise to the girls she'd once called the 'swine herd', finally breaking the curse. They warn her however, that dating Thomas can be a curse in itself, as his greatest desire in life is to fatten women to immobility. Shanice is shocked, but at the same time, highly appreciative of Thomas' affections, and so she decided to continue dating him, and also finally start to hand out with as she now calls them, 'the big babes'.

Six months out of high school, Shanice and Thomas are married, with Shanice now pushing 350 pounds, climbing to 400+ pounds with the birth of their first children (a boy and a girl) a year later.


----------



## MattII

A few more:
*Becoming The Lion*
Mandla is the son of a chief, a (comparatively) tall, strong young man with dreams of glory. The tribe are shapeshifters, able to take the form of animals at will once they've 'acquired' them. However, they can only take on forms of equivalent weight, so most of the tribe's men take on the form of large leopards. Mandla, however, has higher goals, he wants to acquire a lion. This goal is routinely joked about, as a man weighing as much as a lion would not be a good hunter or warrior. Finally, on his 15th birthday, Mandla leaves the tribe, vowing to return within a year "as a lion".

Wandering the plains, Mandla is confronted by the enormity of his task. 'Acquiring' a lion is easy, he does so within a week. However, taking a lion's form means becoming the weight of a lion, and that is less simple, as a man - or leopard - the weight of a grown lion would indeed be slow and cumbersome, and thus a poor hunter or warrior, and out alone, such problems could be deadly. However, he's resolute, unwilling to back down on his goals.

Eventually, after months, Mandla stumbles across a baobab tree, and realises the crown is a perfect place to make his home in preparation for his transformation. He spends weeks preparing, acquiring a large amount of meat and storing it away in the baobab in his leopard form. Finally, he's ready, and so proceeds about his task. One bit of lore he relies on is that, after an hour, any food consumed in one form is absorbed when transformed when taking on a new form.

Mandla reaches his goal weight within a week, And he is indeed quite massive, having difficulty in even standing. The last thing he does in his tree-top 'home' is to sling a necklace together out of the vertebra of his prey to wear in his lion form. This done, he transforms into a lion and carefully, slowly descends to the ground.

Weeks later, Mandla returns to his tribe. First approaching in the form of a lion, he's almost killed by the tribe's warriors, but they back off in awe when he transforms back into a man. In equal parts awed at his achievement, respectful of his resolution and amused at his awkwardness as a man, they bring him before his father, who is overjoyed that his son has returned, and as awed at the warriors at his achievement.

*The Idol Of Bounty*
Craig likes to think of himself as an urban treasure-hunter. One day while exploring a junk-shop in the lower parts of town, he comes across a Buddha-like statue that he seems drawn to. After talking with the owner of the junk-shop, he's _told_ it came to the shop from the Luckmann estates, a family noted both for their immense wealth, but also their immense size. Doubtful of the story's veracity, but desiring of the statue, he bargains the junk-shop owner down to a price which he's willing to pay, and walks out with the statue. Arriving back at his apartment, he places the statue on a shelf in his bedroom, and then, curiously hungry, goes to get something to eat.

Within a week, things have changed for Craig. One of the senior managers at the company retires, and he is promoted to the position. This gain in status, however, is accompanied by a gain in weight as well, as he is now 10 pounds heavier than he was when he acquired the statue. Feeling curiously experimental, he buys a Lottery ticket, and is ecstatic when, that weekend he wins a jackpot of over $100 Million. Quickly handing in his notice, he sets about having a house built to cater to the needs of his quickly-expanding girth.

A year later, Craig's wealth is close to a billion, and his weight is close to 600 pounds, and still slowly rising, though his wife, a feeder, seems only too happy about that.

*New Nanotech*
Drovan is a man with a problem. Like most of the population he's living in a world where employment is optional, and the tasks are mostly make-work, just there to keep people out of trouble. Unlike most others though, he's smart enough to realise this, but not in a position to do anything about it. An eventual escape presents itself to him on the form of an advert on the local job forum for a "nanotech tester". Enquiring about the position, he finds that the company advertising is experimenting with a new form of nanotechnology with a wide array of applications. Finally seeing his chance to escape the monotony of his current life, he agrees to join the program.

This new form of nanotechnology turns out to be different from anything Drovan has experienced before, in that _he_ will be the repository for the nanites. Implanted with a small nanofactory, he soon finds himself putting on weight rapidly. The payoff for his gain is that he can now 'create', from his own mass, almost any implement he needs. Just simple things at first, knives, hammers, etc, but increasingly more complex as time goes on.

A year in, Drovan is in heaven. Despite weighing over 1,000 pounds (though he _looks_ like he weighs 'only' about 400 pounds), he's never felt more fulfilled, as his nanotechnology allows him to take on many different jobs from nuclear reactor technician to space-walker to construction-site worker, and dozens of others.

*Shiftless*
Tirafina is a woman on the run. A shapeshifter and thief, she has earned no small amount of fame for being able to steal _anything_ she's hired to, and get away without suspicion. At least, that was the case until she took a job stealing from Morano The Wise, a hermit wizard in the outer reaches of the kingdom. Although she manages the job, it seems she's aroused Morano's anger, and he's hunting her relentlessly.

A month passes as Morano and Tirafina play can and mouse, until one night, Morano finally catches up with her. Fearing for her life, Tirafina pleads with the wizard to spare her, which he agrees to, on one condition, namely, that she retrieve what she stole from him. Stuck for options, Tirafina agrees.

Three weeks later, Tirafina finally returns to Morano with her prize in hand, which pleases Morano. However, he says he doesn't trust her, and that she must make up for all the trouble she caused him. Tirafina tries to escape, but is unable to, and ends up bound and locked in a spare room while Morano prepares the punishment. The next day, she's dragged outside, and forced to sit inside a magical circle, whereupon Morano transforms her into a horse. Quickly Morano Fits her with a halter, saddle and saddlebags while she stands there stunned, they ride out.

Upon returning in the evening, with saddlebags full of herbs, mushrooms, etc. Morano removes the kit from Tirafina, then, with a snap of his fingers, transforms her back into a woman. In accordance with the laws of mass equivalence however, instead of returning to her former, fairly slender self, she weighs as much as a woman as she did as a horse, and is little more than an immobile pile of flesh. Smilling and telling her to accept her fate, Morano drapes a blanket over her shoulders, and tells her that dinner will be ready soon.


----------



## MattII

*Teleport Malfunction*
Nicole Durman is a much sought-after woman, slim, beautiful, and a genius physicist, but also head-strong, arrogant and uncompromising. As the head of a team attempting to develop a practical teleporter, she drives her team hard, struggling to get the first human-capable teleporter to the market before her competitiors in other companies can.

Finally, after years of effort, she's sure she has a working rig, and so decides to test it. However, few of her team are willing to take the risk on an unfinished product, and so it's left up to Nicole herself and her current boyfriend Richard to act as the guinea pigs. Stepping in, she orders the machine run. As predicted by some, it malfunctions, blowing a number of components.

With both Nicole and Richard dematerialised in the machine, the team races to fix it and get them back. After hours, they're finally ready to try and rematerialise their boss and co-worker. Unfortunately, when the machine blew out, Richard's 'pattern' was corrupted, and so on rematerialising, only Nicole shows up, but now weighing just shy of 300 pounds.

*Bounteous Bounty*
Drovak is a bounty-hunter, and a successful one, having dozens of captures to his name. One day, he, along with several others, are hired to capture a rogue wizard, Landis. Since Landis is described as highly dangerous, he agrees to team up with another hunter, a woman named Himara, on the understanding that they'll cooperate in the capture, and split the takings 50/50.

Landis makes for a tough capture, both because he himself is elusive, and because Drovak and Himara take pains to ensure that the other hunters are set back enough to not be a problem later.

Finally, they corner the wizard, And move to take him in. Himara leads, planning to capture the wizard in her 'prison-gem', but Landis raises a defense of some sort, and so, instead of capturing him, Himara absorbs him, her weight growing to over 250 pounds, causing her clothes to tear off her. Drovak is too shocked to move for a moment, but recovers before Himara/Landis can put up much of a fight. Knocking her out with a pre-loaded enchantment, Drovak attempts to capture her with his own gem, Only to discover himself suffering the same fate, falling over backwards as he now weights well over 400 pounds. In his head, Landis crows that he in fact got to them several nights before, and modified their gems.

Days pass, and Drovak finds himself a prisoner in his own body along with Himara as Landis has taken control to suppress them, a process he first developed years ago, along with being partially responsible for the creation of the 'prison-gems', which he has used since as a method to jump bodies and keep himself young.

*Playing Mother*
Tarina is a young woman in desperate straits. Coming from a poor background in the country, she hoped to find her fortune in the city but instead found ruin. Losing her little money to unwise choices and con-men, she was forced to turn to pick-pocketing, a trade for which she had little skill, and was soon apprehended.

Sitting in a prison cell, and soon expecting to be executed, Tarina is surprised to be offered away out by her latest victim. The merchant's wife is three months pregnant, but would really rather not bear the burden, so she offers Tarina her freedom, in exchange for Tarina becoming the surrogate for her baby. With no other option in her mid, Tarina agrees, especially as it means she'll also receive regular meals, and a roof over her head.

Months pass, and Tarina finds her new life rather accomodating. Although she has to work to earn her keep, it isn't especially strenuous, and her growing belly gives her an unexpected sense of satisfaction.

As her due date gets closer though, Tarina begins to worry about her life afterwards, but her mistress tells her not to worry, since she has asked around, and has found several others willing to offer her a similar deal.

The birth is the most excruciating thing Tarina has ever been through, and it almost puts her off the surrogacy idea, but after a couple of weeks on the streets again, she makes up her mind, and agrees to become a professional surrogate for the rich, despite the pain of birth.

Years pass, and Tarina's fortunes grow, as does her waistline. With little downtime between surrogacies, and gaining at least a few pounds every time, she goes from slim to plump to fat. By the time she's informed that her safety is at risk from further children, she is immensely rich, but also quite obese.

*Research Sentence*
Henry Steward is a man with no future. As a convicted mass-murderer, he's on death row awaiting execution, when salvation comes from an unexpected source. A scientific company is prospecting the prison for 'volunteers' for a new medical program aimed at helping the country's increasingly overweight population. Eager to escape death row in any way possible, Henry signs up immediately.

Soon after arriving at the secure facility, Henry is shocked to discover that the program he's signed up for is not aimed at making people thinner, but instead at making being fat less of a health risk. Unfortunately for him, despite multiple attempts to escape, he's unable to do so, and on the third, injures his leg, making further attempts all but impossible, especially after hit weight starts to balloon.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Vader7476 said:


> I think length is one of the most determining factors of ideas. I'd love to see a girl want to develop physically, not be able to, then finally do it, have her metabolism slow, and go beyond what she wanted. All her internal dilemna would add so much more to the story, not to mention others could always be judgemental of her. For being too thin and boyish, then too fat.
> 
> It opens up so much for not only juxtoposition against others, but for her to have foils on both ends and struggle as well. Physical struggles, mental strugges, confusion, frustration, tormenting from her rivals. There's so many avenues a story like that could take. You could have boyfriends that like smaller girls, boyfriends that like larger girls, both of which switching their opinion along the way. The rival that's fine, then feels insecure, and ends up on top once again.
> 
> The protagonist would almost always been in a state of inferiority and lack of acceptance, and could really push the envelope in terms of character arcs and development. But, like I said to begin with, a story like that would need to be huge if properly done. Almost a novel or such.
> 
> And I've just never really seen any story that can valley and peak so much and have it be fairly legitimate.



This story has shades of that: https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/take-it-all-in-bbw-dining-xwg.119280/page-1


----------



## squeezablysoft

Vader7476 said:


> Take for instance, the role reversal. If you're not familiar, it's where two characters switch their body weights(For our intents and purposes. Often, lifestyles and attitudes also change). There's always that point at the climax of the story, or even the ending where both meet up again. Normally the one who was fat and is now thin makes fun of the now fat one. But there's so much more that can be done with that interaction. Who's to say their attitudes would go like that? Would be it be possible to have it work out? Perhaps each girl tries to alleviate their current state before the interaction, making the drama there come from their internal thoughts of themselves and the other. I could go on and on, but I think you get the idea.



I have an idea that maybe in a story like this the formerly thin one's time spent in a fat body forces them to realize that they were secretly FFA all along, and all the teasing/meanness towards fat girls was just a "doth protest too much" type denial/immature bid for attention a la a kid being mean to another kid they actually "like-like". And similarly, the one who was originally fat realizing that while they may enjoy the increased attention and social rewards of being thin, there are actually aspects of living in a fat body that they love and miss. Cue fatty-turned-skinny deciding to embrace her curves and ditch dieting after the switch back, while skinny-turned-fatty may or may not vow to eat her way back to her former fat foe's weight once she's back to her slim self (possibly with said former foe's help). May involve varying degrees of the two developing not only a friendship but also a feeder-feedee and/or romantic relationship.

And, playing off the "Freaky Friday" plotline, this would be the theme song:


----------



## MattII

*Long Range Sabotage*
James Matheson is an astronaut, and an exceptional one, since he's been hand-picked for the first manned mission to Jupiter. Undergoing even more rigorous training than normal astronauts, the crew is eventually ready for the mission. Aboard their ship they're hooked up to the latest hibernation equipment that will keep him and his crewmates healthy for the almost three years it will take to get to Jupiter on a Hohnmann Transfer Orbit (selected for maximum efficiency).

Unfortunately for James and his crewmates, the hibernation system was sabotaged, and so they awake in Jupiter orbit to find they've all put on a hundred pounds or more during the voyage, meaning they can't fit into their spacesuits, or even properly pilot the lander. Worse, they no longer have enough supplies to allow them to get home. Uncertain of what to do, they send a message home, and try to figure out what to do. Investigating the system, they figure out how the system was sabotaged, but unfortunately, can't fix it, since they don't have the right spare parts.

A mission comes back from earth saying that a rescue mission is on the way, but that it will take over a year to get there, and that, despite the consequences, they'll only be able to make that long by going back into hibernation. With nothing else to do, the crew agrees to put the plan into action, and re-enters hibernation.

Awakened by the rescue team, the astronauts are relieved to be in good hands, but dismayed to find they've put on almost another fifty pounds, with James reaching over 300 pounds. Worse, not only does this sabotage prevent them from completing their mission, but will also result in their being dropped as astronauts.

James and the crew return to earth to find that, due to the covert sabotage, that the Chinese have made the first manned landing on one of Jupiter’s moons.

*The Biggening*
Jillian Trovey is a young woman in crisis. Having wracked up a huge student debt for a business degree, she’s now struggling desperately to find work. One day, she sees an advert for an up-coming reality TV program “The Biggening”. Although the premise - getting fat for viewers’ entertainment - disgusts her, the prize for winning would be more than enough to pay off her debts. After several more weeks of fruitless job-hunting, and just before the cutoff date, she applies for the program.

Once accepted, Jillian is explained the rules. The program will run for six months, with contestants doing everything in their power to gain as much weight as possible in that time. Weigh-ins are taken weekly, with the contestant who gained the most that week getting a $1000 bonus, on top of the fixed $10/lb. In addition, there will be monthly eliminations for those who ‘haven’t been putting in enough effort’.

Although Jillian starts off weak - almost being eliminated the first month - she quickly picks up steam, and inches. Although she misses both first and second place prizes (the latter by just a few pounds), she’s fortunate to attract the attention of one of the program’s backers, who offers her a job that allows here to pay off the remains of her debt.

*The Gainer Game*
Jeff Anderson is a college football player. One weekend he’s invited over by several of his teammates for a beer night. After they’ve had a few, their host pulls out an old board-game he found in the attic, “The Gainer Game”. Not thinking too much of it, they all agree to have a go. Although they laugh about things at first, they quickly realise something is up, when their clothes begin to feel tight.

Stopping the game, Jeff and his teammates go to examine themselves, and find, to their dismay that they’ve each gained between thirty and fifty pound. Reading over the rules again, they find out that they’re stuck. Quitting the game now will result in the extra pounds being unlosable, so they agree to sit down and continue, despite knowing that only one of them will be walking away thin.

Continuing the game, the team camaraderie breaks down as each player does his best to be the winner. Finally the game is over, but that’s when the arguments really begin, as most of the players have ended up gaining over a hundred pounds, leaving them contemplation both their own situations, and that of the team, which will now have to pull out of the state competition.

*Cheerless Fate*
Camilla Prescott is a happy cheerleader. A few days ago she won a competition to get a year’s supply of chocolate from Palace Confectionary. Despite the potentially fattening nature of the treats, she and her fellow cheerleaders adore the rich flavour, and so make it their one guilty pleasure.

A month later, Camilla falls during a routine, and fractures her ankle. Taken to the doctor, she’d told it will be at least six weeks before she can walk on it, and several months before she can get back to cheerleading.

Sitting at home feeling dejected, Camilla begins to comfort-eat to ease her sorrow, something she can do amply now she has her years supply of chocolate mostly to herself. Although worried at first of the pounds she’s bound to gain from eating, she consoles herself that she’ll exercise them off quickly enough when she’s back up to full strength.

Things go well enough for a few weeks, but then after a month and a half, Camilla slips on some stairs, injuring her leg and hip. This time the doctor quotes a time of eight months at the soonest before she’ll be able to rejoin the team, and that she’ll be on mostly bed rest for at least a couple of weeks.

Disconsolate, Camilla doesn’t even bother to try to stop eating the chocolates, knowing that she’ll likely never be able to rejoin the team anyway, and so seeing no reason to moderate herself.

As weeks turn into months, Camilla’s attitude improves little. Fortunately, salvation is at hand in the form of Jared, who’s a bit shy, and something of a nerd, but she’s thankful for the attention, because her grades have been distinctly poor of late. Under Jared’s gentle tutelage, her grades improve soon hitting mostly B’s and B+’s with a few A-’s.

Finally, after many months, Camilla is declared fully healthy. However, her cheerleading days are long over, as she’s gotten distinctly plump (in excess of 200 pounds), and she finds her time with Jared so enjoyable that she has no inclination to try to slim down.


----------



## MattII

*Outland Queen*
Trasima is a woman rather unsatisfied with her lot in life. Despite her high-born origins, her appearance (short, round-faced, and decidedly plump) and demeanor (kindly, unambitious, and bookish) have meant being passed over by suitor after suitor. Finally, her family sent her off to an ambitious young lord on the border of the Outlands, a wild territory ruled by barbarian raiders. Unfortunately, her husband is more interested in what he can gain from the marriage than in her.

One day, while out visiting a local farm, the raiders attack, and Trasima is taken prisoner. Dragged before the chief and his advisors it's initially decided to random her, but after she explains she probably won't fetch much of a price, she is instead 'wed off' to the chief's third son, a young man in his early teens.

Although at first resentful for the situation, Trasima quickly finds the young man is actually a rather caring individual, more so than the lord was. In addition, her plumpness, often regarded as unattractive in the city, is admired by the tribe, and indeed, she's encouraged to grow larger.

As the years pass, Trasima becomes a respected figure. Her position and demeanor allow her to head off several crises, and see to the tribe becoming the largest and most prosperous in the area. This all comes to an end though, when the tribe is attacked by an army from the city, which results in the deaths of many of the tribe.

Calling a meeting of the clan-heads, Trasima pulls off a stunning piece of diplomacy, and gets everyone to agree to sack the city in revenge. To the surprise of many, the plan comes off, and the city is taken. The attack does lead to a second army arriving, but this time the tribes are United, and so manage to defeat it. For these two stunning victories, Trasima is named as 'Queen of the Tribes'.
*
Broken Bear*
Darvis is a famous and feared bounty Hunter. Almost seven feet tall, solidly built and immensely strong. As well as his other kit, he’s never seen without his bearskin cloak, which is widely reputed to give him skin-shifting powers.

One day, Darvis is given a bounty to capture a dangerous witch. It takes him months to track her down, but eventually he corners her in an old ruin. Unfortunately, things quickly go wrong, as she’s not a witch, but a sorcerer, which is much more powerful, and that power is only amplified by the ruins, which is a magical circle.

Not realising the danger, Darvis, trusting his reflexes and skills to win the day, but the sorcerer has other plans. Striking out with her magic, the sorcerer hits her target, and sets his bearskin cloak aflame with magica fire. Falling to the ground to try to extinguish the flames, he quickly finds himself helpless, for as his cloak burns, he reverts to how he was before finding the cloak, not nearly 7’ tall, but as rather average 5’ 4”, but still weighing over 350 pounds.

The sorcerer quickly takes advantage of Darvis’ problems. Removing his armour and clothes, she fits him with a halter, turning him into a small pony, and a complaint one, despite his own wishes.

Over the months of living with the sorcerer, Darvis finds himself growing from a small pony to an average-sized riding horse. This increase in size bleeds over when the witch removes the halter, leaving him as a blob of flesh.

*Flabiator*
Varastas is a young man with a problem. Due to a bandit attack, his father and older brother are killed, leaving the family destitute. Desperate to take any work he can find to support his family, he eventually finds a job that pays well enough, one advertising the position of a ‘flabiator’.

Although happy that his family will have enough to get by on at least, Varastas quickly finds his ‘job’ despicable. As it turns out, a flabiator is something like a gladiator, except that they’re immensely fat, and their weapons are designed to not penetrate deep enough to get through the fat.

Five years pass, and Varastas’ family is finally on a firm financial footing again. Free of his burden, he quits the arena, and tries to get a job elsewhere. Unfortunately, he not terribly well educated, has developed something of a violent temperament over the years, and is decidedly unfit for most jobs, including gladiator and soldier. After a few months of increasingly desperate searching, all the while being a drain on his family, he resigns himself to his fate and re-enters the arena again.

*Mother’s Sacrifice*
Jessie is a mother with a problem. Her seven-year old daughter, May, is doing poorly at school due to being bullied constantly about her weight, which no amount of exercise and dieting can seem to fix. With no real explanation for what is happening, she tries expert after expert to explain what’s going on, all without success, until she finally goes to an old gypsy lady, who, after examining her, explains there’s a curse on her and her family. Desperate, to alleviate her daughter’s suffering, Jessie questions whether there is any way to break the curse, which the gypsy admits there is, but that Jessie herself must ‘take on her childrens’ burden’, which she initially refuses.

Two painful years pass, and Jessie returns to the gypsy, and finally agrees to break the curse. Inviting the gypsy home, they set up the ceremony. It isn’t an instant fix however, as Jessie’s children won’t suddenly become thin, they will have to exercise and diet, with Jessie gaining each shed pound, but it will break the curse.

As the years pass, Jessie’s weight become increasingly problematic, to the point that she’s bed-bound. But she couldn’t be happier, as her children, are living life to the fullest, with her daughter even in a relationship. The gypsy has become a close friend, regularly visiting to ensure that Jessie is as comfortable as she can be.


----------



## MattII

*Big Plans Bigger Waist*
James is a personal trained who’s just taken on a huge task, attempting to help a 450 lb divorced multi-millionare slim down. Things aren’t made easier by the fact that the woman has already burned through most of the female personal trainers in the area.

Things start of poorly, with James and the client having frequent arguments about what the plan should be. Finally, James hits upon an idea, since he has no experience of dealing with clients her size, he will bulk himself up to her weight, and they will then slim down together. The woman agrees readily.

Over the next year and a half, James gains over 300 lb, completing the first part of the contract. However, as reaches, and then overtakes his client’s weight, he realises that his long yet rapid bulking plan is much more difficult to stop than he thought. Nevertheless, he is determined to succeed.

Another six months passes, and James finally admits defeat. Not only has his client not lost a pound, but at over 500 lb himself, he’s struggling to merely get around. Fortunately, the woman is thankful for his attempts, and has, in fact, become rather attracted to him. They’re married a few months later.

*Royal Cost*
Hermina is an ambitious woman. The daughter of a rich merchant, she seeks higher office yet, a royal one. At a high-class ball, she meets and attempts to befriend one of the kings sons. The prince sees her for what she is, but keeps that hidden, and agrees to court her. During their courting, the prince admits that he likes ‘larger’ girls, and so, ever eager to do what is necessary to win the prince’s affections, Hermina decides to get as fat as possible.

With the resources of the palace, and the backing of the prince, Hermina has little trouble arranging it so that she always has food to hand. Unfortunately, other members of the family seem rather disapproving, so the Prince offers to allow her to move to one of the royal manors out in the country. Ecstatic at having exclusive access to the prince, she accepts his offer.

The manor does indeed prove to be rather remote, though this pleases Hermina well, since it means fewer prying, judging eyes. The staff also seem rather more forgiving, even helpful. An invalid bed is located, so that Hermina won’t even have to waste time getting up to go to the toilet.

Months pass as Hermina, doing but little but eat and sleep, quickly packs on the pounds. She’s also kept almost permanently drunk, to prevent her from realising her plight.

After almost a year, the process is finally interrupted, and Hermina is revealed her betrayal. The constant feeding has resulted in her weight rocketing to over 300 pounds, more than her withered leg muscles can support on their own. The prince comes in, and states that he knew from the start that she was only after power, and that she has it, as lady of the manor, but that she’ll never be queen.

*Spacebound*
Patrick Gordon is a special guy. Young, fit, healthy and intelligent, he’s been selected as one of a thousand colonists to a new star system. After years of technical and physical training, he and his future colonists go into hibernation (felt to be a safer alternative to cold-sleep) for the long trip to the selected colony world.

Unfortunately, things don’t go smoothly. Six months into what is meant to be a three year journey, a regulator on the nutrient delivery system breaks, leading to the system over-delivering. A year later, a nutrient-supply alarm trips due to nutrient supplied reaching low levels. Dropping out of FTL the ship implements and emergency protocol directing it to the nearest star system.

Upon awaking, Patrick is horrified at what he and his fellow colonists have become. Once slim and fit, the malfunction has left him a gross parody, almost thrice his former weight, and with no extra muscle to complement it, the artificial gravity has to be turned down to half just to stay mobile. Unfortunately, there’s no inhabitable planets in the system, and rescue is over a year away, so they have to make do with whatever they can cannibalise from the ship and supplies.

The colonists quickly run into problems due to lack of food. Although they do eventually manage to rig up a hydroponics system, weeks of near starvation have resulted in having to turn the gravity down to a tenth due to muscle wastage not mirrored by losing much weight.

When rescue finally arrives, a year and a half later, the physiological changes are near irreversible. Those remaining survivors are so used to a low-gravity environment that it would take years of rehabilitation to return them to normal, and so, it’s decided to not bother unless requested.

Patrick does eventually reach the new colony, but hasn’t taken the option of rehabilitation, and so is given the job of managing the orbital factories, along with his wife, another survivor of the disaster.
*
A Mother’s Plight*
Emily Goodman is a young woman in trouble. Waking up in a hospital bed, she’s told that she’s recently been the victim of a hit-and-run at a pedestrian crossing, which has resulted in both legs being broken, which will result in six months of bed rest, though fortunately her pregnancy, five months in, managed to escape unscathed.

Distraught at her situation, Emily takes comfort in the few things she can find, the love of her husband and family, and chocolate. Lots of chocolate. Over the next four months, Emily puts on a good deal more weight than she should due to the sugary treats. This continues even after the birth. By the time Emily is able to walk again, her weight has grown from ~140 pounds before her pregnancy to almost 200 pounds. Fortunately, her husband is on hand to comfort her.

_Alternative ending_
After a few months, Emily has lost almost 25 pounds, thanks to a rigorous programme, but this goes to pot when she finds her husband has been cheating on her. Divorcing him, she returns to comfort eating, gaining back some 10 pounds in two months, despite her exercise. Eventually she meets and befriends another man, Josh, and eventually marries him. Josh turns out to be a chubby-chaser, and Emily never sees south of 200 pounds again in her life, though Josh is so affectionate, she doesn’t care.


----------



## Shotha

*Return of the Fat Man*

This story is set in the future.

Gene editing allows parents to have the undesirable genes in the embryos of their unborn children edited out. This means that there have been no fat people for hundreds of years. People don't understand the meanings of words such as "fat", "overweight" or "obesity" anymore.

A group of children in their late teens are doing a project on local government in the early 21st Century. They search through City Council archives, local newspapers and online material from the era. One of them notices an unusual man, who turns up in many of the photos. He's big and round. One boy asks, "What's happened to him? Has he been blown up with a tyre pump or something?" A knowledgeable girl explains that he's fat and that it means that his body has stored a lot of adipose tissue. She explains that obesity is now gene edited out of embryos even without parental consent.

One of the boys is obsessed with the photos of the fat man. He finds him sexually attractive and wants to be like him. After much research he finds that he is legally entitle to have his gene editing reversed, so that he can be his natural self. He finds that his natural genes would have made him a fat man. He has the procedure reverse and starts to put on weight. He eats, in order to put on as much weight as possible. He soon weighs 400 lb and continues to grow.

As there have been no fat people for hundreds of years, people have no prejudices against fat people. In fact, it's quite the opposite and every one wants the fat boy to be their friend. He receives invitations to all of the parties and other events. Soon, he's a celebrity and is giving TV interviews.

Around the world, he becomes a symbol of "genetic liberation". People all over the world have their gene editing reversed. Many of them become fat naturally. Others start gaining deliberately just to be like Fat Boy. It becomes fashionable to weigh 400 lb or 500 lb.


----------



## Leandro.alex

Brazilian portuguese

Eu tenho algumas idéias usando alguns clichês de filmes como por exemplo :

PROTEÇÃO Á TESTEMUNHA
FIT TO FAT
CASA TOTALMENTE AUTOMATIZADA
JOGO DE MUDANÇA DE APARÊNCIA
APOSTA
VIAGEM ERRADA OU TROCADA OU CONFUNDIDA
CONCURSO
GAROTA CONHECE CARA GORDO E SE APAIXONA POR ELE MAS TEM QUE ENGORDAR
INVESTIGAÇÃO DISFARÇADA


----------



## Jerry Thomas

A man is abducted by aliens one blustery night in Indiana. He is transported to their spaceship. After performing the usual (!) tests, the aliens connect their human specimen to a special machine. They are conducting experiments about the nature of human obesity, since they themselves never become fat and are intrigued by this unusual human characteristic. The machine is designed to make the specimen put on massive amounts of weight, even without consuming food. The rate of weight gain is approximately 20 pounds per hour or one pound every three minutes. As a result, after a 24-hour period, the once normal-sized man has gained 480 pounds and now weighs well over 600. He is conscious during the entire weight gain procedure and can feel his body expanding and growing heavier, little by little. He can read his current weight from a digital display mounted nearby and is both fascinated and repelled by the steadily increasing numbers. From time to time, an apparently female alien checks on his progress, poking and prodding his fat with her long slender fingers. Occasionally she rubs the growing mountain of soft fat that is now his belly and moans softly. She smiles and says something in a language the man does not understand. 

(to be continued - perhaps - unless the aliens take me first!)


----------



## Shotha

Jerry Thomas said:


> He can read his current weight from a digital display mounted nearby and is both fascinated and repelled by the steadily increasing numbers.



Do I detect a hint that the man might want this to be happening but won't admit it even to himself?


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Shotha said:


> Do I detect a hint that the man might want this to be happening but won't admit it even to himself?



Yes, that's entirely possible. It's also possible that the writer of this little paragraph would want something similar to happen to him too.  Fantasies are a writer's best friend!


----------



## Shotha

Jerry Thomas said:


> Yes, that's entirely possible. It's also possible that the writer of this little paragraph would want something similar to happen to him too.  Fantasies are a writer's best friend!



I have fantasies about being force fed and kick and screaming, "No, stop! I don't want to be a fat man!" but really I do want it to be happening. I want to be the boy being force fed in the below WD drawing. Perhaps I should write a story about this.


----------



## Shotha

And that gives me a rather nice story idea. I think that it will suffice if I just give it a title:-

*I WAS WARREN DAVIS'S MODEL*​


----------



## MattII

*Unstarvation*
Emily Erikson is a young woman with a problem. Unemployed, she’s living with her boyfriend, and struggling to find a job, but nothing seems to work out. Finally, one day, she spots an advert for a clinical trial, and, with nothing else working out, applies. The trial is for a procedure that, it’s hoped, will cure world starvation.

Getting the shots, Emily is sent home with a list of instructions on what to do, including weekly visits to the test centre. The trial is a success, for over the next six months, despite a significant cut in her food intake and a rigorous exercise regime, emily has gained 26 pounds (a rate of about one pound a week), bringing her to 153 pounds total.

Unfortunately, at the final assessment, it’s discovered that Emily is three weeks pregnant, and so the procedure to correct her metabolism can’t be undertaken without an abortion, which Emily refuses, deciding to wait until after she’s given birth to have her metabolism reverted.

Six weeks pass, and Emily gains another nine pounds. Finally, she gets a job. Unfortunately, it’s an office job, and a stressful one at that, which immediately disrupts her rigorous exercise schedule. The first month, she gains another 15 pounds.

Unfortunately, worse is to come for Emily, as her increasing weight begins to impact her relationship with her boyfriend. After just under three months, her weight has crossed the 200 lb threshold, and her boyfriend finally tells her he’s had enough. The breakup leaves her distraught, and she can no longer muster the resolve to continue fighting the losing battle with her weight.

By the time she applies for her maternity leave, three weeks before her due date, Emily’s weight has risen to 266 pounds, and the final three weeks sees it rise yet further, to over 280 pounds. Three weeks pass, from the birth, and the company that ran the clinical trial phones her up to check on her, by which point, she’s brushing 300 pounds.

The procedure fortunately corrects Emily’s metabolism, but the company can’t do a thing about her weight. Returning to work, a month later, she finally catches a break when one of the IT department in the office asks her out on a date. They’re married a year later, and Emily is soon expecting a second child.

*End of an Act*
Martin Fletcher is an actror down on his luck. There are few roles going for someone like him, not bad-looking, but not exceptionally handsome, or at all well-known. Finally, a role comes up, but, upon investigating, he’s not sure he wants it, since it’s an indie-studio production, and he’ll spend most of it wearing a ‘fat-suit’. Still, a role is a role, and so, after a bit more deliberating, he finally applies.

Martin quickly finds out he won’t actually be wearing a suit, as the special gel-foam is glued directly to his skin. It’s also heavier than other foams, to give him a better sense of weight.

Two months into the year-and-a-half filming schedule, Martin finds his weight has risen, from a slender 132 pounds, to a slightly plump 146 pounds. He protests, but can’t bring himself to walk out, and ruin the young (and pretty) producer’s dreams. Unfortunately, things don’t improve, as switching to a conventional fat-suit proves impossible mid-filming, and so he forces himself to keep using the gel-foam, on the provisor of getting 25% of the net profits at the end.

As filming comes to a close, Martin finally breathes a sigh of relief that it’s all over. Unfortunately, his acting career is in tatters, with his weight having climbed to over 260 pounds. There is a silver lining in that the producer’s boyfriend has left her over the time the movie took to complete, and she ends up turning to him for emotional support. The two get married a year later.

*Father’s Milk*
Joshua Cameron is a young man with a problem. His girlfriend, Jennifer - a rising star in an insurance firm - wants children wants children, but also knows that that will likely ruin her chances of promotion. One day, Joshua sees an ad in a paper advertising for guinea-pigs for a ‘male lactation enablement’ procedure. Investigating, he finds out it’s exactly what it’s stated to be, an experimental procedure to allow men to nurse babies. After talking it over with Jenny, and noting that his own job offers much less of a chance for improvement, he signs up to the program.

The procedure takes four months, and by the end of it, Joshua can indeed nurse, though has to take daily supplements. The procedure is not without side effects, in that while taking them, his body can’t produce sperm, and he has to watch his diet or he’ll end up putting on weight. Fortunately, if he stops taking the supplements this eventually reverses.

Two months after the procedure, Joshua and Jennifer get married, though in a show of support, he’s the one to change his name, becoming Joshua Sanderson. A month later, Jenny is pregnant.

Jennifer does take a few weeks maternity leave as the eight-month mark rolls around, which the two of them use to get Joshua used to the sensation of being nursed. The birth is on them soon after, and just a week afterwards, Jennifer returns to work.

Joshua quickly finds that being a full-time parent is a difficult job, especially as he agrees to bear all of the night-time feedings (Jennifer sleeps with ear-plugs). Between broken sleep patterns and baby-care and housework during the day, Joshua quickly finds himself putting on weight, gaining over 30 pounds by the six-month mark. This, however, only seems to lavish extra attention from Jennifer.

Two years after their first child, Jennifer begins to press Joshua for another, and six months afterwards, Jennifer is pregnant again. Joshua has slimmed down some by then, losing some 15 pounds, though that still leaves him 17 pounds above his starting weight. Jannifer is now also on much more pay, enough to pay for a housemaid to help out during the first six months.

This time Jennifer has twins, which proves to be even more disruptive. This time around, between broken sleep patterns, extra supplements to support nursing twins, and a housekeeper doing most of the cleaning, Joshua quickly blows up, gaining over 60 pounds by the six-month mark. Bringing him to over 200 pounds, though Jennifer only seems to become more affectionate for it.

By the time Joshua calls it quits on extra kids, some 7 years after their oldest daughter’s birth, he weighs just shy of 270 pounds, but has no plans to slim down, given how affectionate Jennifer is towards him.

*Unmothering*
Lady Livia is a woman with a curse. Young, beautiful, and married to a lord, she is also, arrogant, prideful and a little cruel. One night, she receives a ‘gift’ from an unknown admired, a beautiful necklace with a large, ruby-looking stone, though it quickly turns clear within an hour of her putting it on.

Lady Livia is soon pregnant, a fact which pleases both her and her husband. Things progress normally until she begins going into labour, As soon as her waters break, There’s a flash, and Lady Livia blacks out. Awakening, she finds that there’s no child, but instead, the weight of her pregnancy has been even distributed over the rest of her body, leaving her decidedly plump. Summoning the local mage, she’s informed that she’s cursed, but that the curse can only be broken by the one who placed it.

Twice more, Lady Livia attempts to have children, and twice more she fails, each attempt leaving her carrying the entirety of the extra weight she’d gained during the pregnancy. By now rather fat, and filled with self-loathing, she eventually seeks to find the person, who gave her the ‘gift’ necklace, which started this.

Lady Livia’s travels eventually lead her to an old crone living in a nearby town. Begging for a solution, she’s told that she was responsible for the death of the crone’s son, and that only by agreeing to become her servant, will she ever be free to have children. Not thinking the implications through fully, Lady Livia agrees.

Lady Livia is soon pregnant again, this time with quintuplets (all four of her previously unborn children, plus another boy, as compensation for the crone’s son). As nine months come, Lady Livia is suddenly overcome with a pain unlike any she’s ever known, as though she’s been split wide open. Hours pass in agony, but Lady Livia prevails over the pain, eventually birthing all five children.

As soon as the last child is birthed, there’s a flash, and Lady Livia awakens to discover that she’s in the body of the crone, but with all of the weight she’d accrued, while the former crone is in her body, now once again slim. The once crone then hands her her last child, in a bundle, and tells her she’s going now, to return to her lord. Livia attempts to stop her, but now weighing more than twice what the crone had in this body, struggles to even get out of bed, and thus can do nothing to stop the former crone from leaving. Help does eventually come in the form of the local mage, who calls her Maria Livia, and promises to look after her, and their son.


----------



## camylarde

A guy invents a fat attractor and fat repellent lotion, hoping to take over the natural breast enlargement business by storm. Repellent goes everywhere you don't want any fat cells forming, attractor promotes it. 

He convinces his friend's hot slim GF to test it for a week to no results. Turns out she wasn't eating nearly anything, worrying about her figure and the fat cells in her breasts had nothing to form from. They step up the regime, cover her with the fat detractant, stuff into a compressive rubber suit while breasts are cut out so can flow freely. This leads to not only the pair discovering they like this kind of stuff and explore themselves in the bed, but now more relaxed GF eats more and more as she grows from 0 to A cups in a matter of 2 days. Before the end of the testing week she indulges even more to be a healthy C and the experiment is a success. 

Guy publishes, patents and starts-up. In a month he meets the GF again and finds her to be plumped up, as she now struggles to not overeat after that week of crazy binging she was through, as she misses that feeling of fullness and filling up that tiny rubber suit. Her breasts are up a notch too, but without the lotion she is generally chunkier. 

They meet several more times and each time she is larger than before. She describes her struggle, gradually loses her BF. Scientist comforts her and they find an attraction toward each other. 

The guy meanwhile struggles to make a major breakthrough, as the public starts to complain of lack of results. At the end of the story the guy finds out his lotions were not working cause now his GF/wife was having simply weird metabolism and was a typical top heavy fattie. He switches to cosmetics and they end up having a decent life.


----------



## stevita

I read a lot of stories where the FA/FFA is the one who seduces the (sometimes already chubby) love interest into giving into their gluttonous desires and becoming their feedee, and don't get me wrong, I love it. But lately I've been all over the idea of a thin protagonist, who meets and develops a crush on a chubbier person, and both desires them and desires to be as chubby and beautiful as they are, and in time opens up and gets person B to be their feeder. I've already kind of started incorporating this trope into my own work; somebody said I should write it as a noir but I went ahead and started writing it as an economic satire, but I'd welcome more gainer fix along this dynamic.


----------



## MattII

*Dragonmother*
Travia is an adventurous young woman, a competent duelist and archer, she travels the lands as part of band of mercenaries. One day they come across a village which has suffered the depredations of a dragon that has moved into the area, a number of men and women going missing over the past months. Agreeing to take the mission on, Travia and her band begin to track the creature down.

After several months, Travia and her band think they’re close to finding the dragon’s lair, and they are, but they haven’t done so unnoticed. One night, their camp is attacked. Most of the band are killed and eaten, but the females, Travia, the healer Minoa, and a tracker Izerini are carried off, injured but alive.

Inside the dragons lair, the three females find themselves well treated, being fed and watered, and there are several other women, all taken from the village to help them out with their wounds. Over the next week, two more women are brought in, bringing the total to eleven. There’s some talk of escape, but with Travia, Minoa and Izerini all having sustained leg wounds, and the other girls too scared to try, it’s decided to wait, as the lair is in a location that’s fairly inaccessible.

Unfortunately, the dragon doesn’t give them that time. Just two weeks after they’re brought in, Travia and the rest of the group suddenly find themselves hosting the dragon’s - a dragoness as it turns out - offspring. Although at first the young are small, leaving them looking about four months pregnant, they soon start to grow.

Time passes for Travia and her group of prisoners. The dragon young grow quickly, much more quickly than human babies, Just two months in and the women mostly already look like they’re well into their third trimester, and the dragoness, who they now find they can communicate with, tells them that dragon young take almost six months to reach full size. Rapidly growing out of their clothes, and the cave being bitterly cold, the women figure out the only way to not freeze is to put on weight and hope. Surprisingly, the dragon is more than willing to help with this. The dragon in fact proves to be rather doting, which becomes important as the women are soon struggling to perform even basic tasks, between the young dragons growing rapidly inside them, and their own increasing corpulence.

Eventually, the six months pass, and the dragon young are born. The dragon then tells them their task is complete and they’re free to go. Several (including Minoa) don’t wish to leave, and the others realise they’re stuck, regardless, when they struggle just to make it to the cave entrance, so fat and unexercised as they are, never mind dealing with the tight, winding mountainside tracks.

*Belly Dancer*
Tracy Pelonie is a young woman with a problem. Coming from a poor background, she struggled to get by, while also aiming for her lifelong wish, to be a professional dancer. And she achieved it for a few months, only, now she’s twisted her ankle, which means she can barely hobble, never mind dance, and so is desperately short of money. Salvation comes in the form of an elderly, eccentric millionaire, Thomas Dorado, who’s willing to aid her recovery in exchange for joining his troupe of megadancers, all of whom have a BMI of 40 or above. Tracy is initially shocked and repulsed at the idea of deliberately becoming obese, but as her money starts to run out, she can see no other way out, and so agrees.

Moved from the hospital to a private clinic, Tracy soon begins to appreciate the luxury, even if she can barely accept the price. Even though she can’t dance yet, she’s quickly accepted by the team. Weeks pass as her injury heals, weeks Tracy spends eating and improving her education via the clinic’s library. By the time she’s finally able to start dancing again, according to the doctor, she finds herself struggling, as months of bed-rest and her weight being half again what it was when she injured her ankle have ruined her muscle. Fortunately, again, the team is more than willing to help.

As the weeks pass, Tracy slowly improves her moves, even as her weight skyrockets. Finally, almost six months after her injury, she’s ready to take part in her first professional showing. Although she does well, she can’t help but struggle with her revulsion at what she’s become.

*Knightless*
Sir Carlin is a Knight, or was. A few days before, he was injured in battle and captured. Upon awaking, he discovers that his injuries, although they’ll heal with time, will leave him almost crippled for months. Fortunately, one of the healers’ assistants seems to have taken a shine to him, even providing him with a herb to help dull the pain, though it has the side effect of also making him a little more hungry.

Months pass before Sir Carlin is ransomed. And in that time, he puts on a significant amount of weight, which is an impediment to his regaining his status, as is the fact that his injuries have never properly healed, leaving him with a limp.

Months pass, and the situation barely improves. In fact, it gets worse, as Sir Carlin’s wife becomes increasingly insulting of his disability, and so he divorces her, sells his estate, and takes what money he can to return to the land in which he was injured, hoping to track down the healer’s assistant.

*Helping An Old Lady*
James Jared is a man with a problem, he’s driving through a forest when he runs into a deer, wrecking the vehicle. Stranded, he looks around for shelter, eventually stumbling onto a cabin in the woods owned by a fat old woman. When he asks for temporary shelter she agrees, on the proviso that she helps him out with ‘a few tasks’ she can’t do herself. Not thinking much of it, he agrees.

There’s only one bed in the house, so James is forced to sleep with the old woman. That night he has a weird dream, though he barely recalls it on waking. Over the next days, James does indeed help out around the place, but strangely, as time passes, he finds it increasingly hard to do things, while the woman seems to find it increasingly easy.

Almost two weeks pass before rescue finally arrives, and for James, it’s far too late. By now, he’s a fat old man, with a bad limp and arthritic hands, while the once old women, a witch by the name of Yonda, has regressed in age becoming a slim, mid-20s woman.


----------



## MattII

*Mother and Daughter*
Jinette is a woman with a plan. Disliking the way her elder daughter Sarah has been acting since joining the cheerleaders, she hatches a plan with her younger daughter Megan to get her kicked off the cheerleading team. Under the guise of teaching Megan how to make, she begins to ply Sarah with pastries, which she loves. During term, this has little effect, as Sarah is keen on exercise, but during the summer holidays, Jinette forces her to slack off, ‘to spend time with her family’, and also spends more time baking with Megan. This has the desired effect, and when school restarts, the by now 16-pounds-heavier Sarah is dropped from the team.

Distraught by her failing, Sarah starts to comfort eat, until an accidental remark from Megan cottons her on to her mother’s plan. Seeking vengeance, she enrols in some after-school cooking classes. She also takes up baking with Megan on the weekends, heavily lacing the resulting cakes (her mother’s favourite), with weight-gain powder she normally hides in her room. This has the desired effect, and Jinette quickly packs on the pounds.

Everything comes to a head one day, when Jinette finds the stash of weight-gain powder, and confronts Sarah. Sarah openly admits to her plan, and points out that Jinette had done the same thing. Jinette admits her manoeuvring, then surprises Sarah by admitting that she’d guessed Sarah’s plan, but let it go to encourage Sarah to spend time with Megan, and that the extra weight doesn’t particularly bother her. She then offers to help Sarah lose weight, as long as she doesn’t forget her family when she rejoins the cheerleading squad.

As Christmas rolls around, Sarah has slimmed down considerably, dropping a bit over a third of the weight she gained from when she was on the cheerleading squad. Jinette meanwhile has gained almost as much as Sarah has lost. This trend continues, so that by summer, Sarah is back to her old weight, while Jinette has ballooned to over 230 lb. Rejoining the cheerleading squad, Sarah nevertheless makes sure to not ignore her family.
*
Desperate Situation*
Vanessa is a young woman with a big problem. Formerly quiet and studious, her roommates at college push her to be a bit more outgoing, and so, after months, she accepts an invitation to a frat party. Surprisingly, she actually enjoys it, and so the next time she’s asked, she agrees readily.

A few pounds creep on over time, but these don’t concern Vanessa. What does concern her, is that she suddenly discovers she’s pregnant. Knowing her family is somewhat conservative, she realises she has to find someone willing to be her boyfriend - and eventually husband - within just a few weeks. The search goes badly, turning up just one name, Callum Carter, a caring but dominant guy who continually urges her to gain weight. With no other option to avoid being shunned by her family, Vanessa eventually agrees, but asks to start off slowly.

Returning home for Christmas, Vanessa’s family is uncertain about Callum, but she insists that he’s the perfect boyfriend. In the new year, the pair talk her situation over, and Callum points out that gaining weight will help to hide her pregnancy until summer, when they can get married. Out of options, Vanessa agrees to go along with his plan.

Vanessa quickly finds Callum’s plans for her weight gain rather rigorous, but she steels herself and goes along with it. She quickly begins to pile on the pounds, which is fortunate, since it does, in fact, hide her pregnancy quite a bit.

Heading home for summer with Callum, Vanessa’s substantial weight gain shocks her family, but she maintains that she is as happy as ever. Her mother sees through her front however, and demands an explanation. She finally spills the story, and while her mother is highly disapproving of her choices, especially of keeping quiet until now, she allows the marriage to go ahead.

After the wedding, Callum and Vanessa head off on their honeymoon, including a visit to Callum’s family. Fortunately, Callum’s family is more forgiving, and Callum’s parents agree to take the baby in. After the birth, Callum becomes even more doting, and even more subtly insistent that she gains weight. Although briefly resistant at first, she quickly gives in, as Callum’s mother proves to be an excellent cook.

Three years later, Callum finally has his degree, while Vanessa has dropped out to focus on an on-line career that means that she doesn't have to leave the house much, a major advantage given her size.

*Not So Little Piggy*
David is a man with a kinky secret. An up-and-coming investment banker by day, by night, he’s a regular visitor to Mama Dom’s a dominatrix brothel. One day, unable to see his usual dominatrix, Jenny, he agrees to pay a visit to another worker there, Kathy. Despite Kathy’s ‘speciality’ (feederism) not being his thing, he nevertheless finds her highly enjoyable, and so agrees to see her again. With each visit, his attraction grows, and very soon, he’s inviting her to his flat.

Kathy’s regular visits soo have an effect on David’s waistline. Fearing his career will crash, he talks it over with Kathy, and then applies for a work-from-home position, which pays less, but will allow him to stay out of sight. Months pass, as Kathy continues to visit (despite her fee dropping), and eventually they decide to get married.

On the honeymoon, they visit a resort, and David quickly finds himself stuck in an invalid bed with a toilet so he doesn’t even have to get up. After the week, David admits that it’s the most enjoyable time he’s ever had, and so they agree to try to save up and replicate the setup at home. This takes almost till Christmas, but proves to be a very good present, with David spending from Christmas eve to New Years bound to the bed.

David slowly gets bigger as the year progresses, and they start to look for a new place to live. Eventually finding a tidy place out of the city, they move in and get set up. From that point on, David spends more and more time bound to the bed. Gradually, the weight piles on and his mobility drops, until, by their sixth anniversary, he’s unable to even get up on his own.

*Queen's Stomach*
Lady Tara is a young lady on the rise. Formerly a mere servant, after the queen, Samille is hit with a curse by a witch who wants her to die suffering. It’s quickly found that the queen is unable to keep any food down, and so is bound to starve unless a solution is found, and quickly. Fortunately, the court mage is able to enact a temporary solution, linking the queen with another, who will eat enough for both of them. Tara is the one eventually selected, and so is linked to the queen. At first she struggles to cope, having to eat double what she used to is no easy task. Gradually though, it gets easier and easier.

More time passes, as a permanent solution to the queen’s issue proves elusive. As weeks turn into months, discussions take place about how to cope in the meantime. Finally, the queen decides it would be best to produce an heir, in case the situation can’t be resolved. Tara agrees to eat yet more, but as it turns out, the link is deeper than expected, and so Tara too ends up pregnant, both her and the queen with twins.

Nearly eight months into their pregnancies, a cure is found for the queen’s curse, and so, with that in place, the link is broken. Tara is immediately made a Lady, and offered a place in the court. This life proves to be rather short-lived though, as reducing her appetite proves to be a rather harder task than building it up had been. This, combined with her limited mobility and post birth fatigue means she quickly begins to pack on the pounds.

Lady Tara does eventually manage to bring her appetite under control, but not before she virtually triples her weight, leaving her struggling to walk. Distraught at her ‘ruination’, she seeks comfort in one of the few nobles still speaking to her, Lord Harmon. The two get along well, and are married a year later, with Tara, now even larger, expecting soon after.


----------



## AMbomb

A beautiful, massively pear-shaped Asian BBW under 4'6" with enormous calves who stalks and overpowers a tall, skinny guy.


----------



## Shotha

I'm planning writing a story about two fat gay men, who have difficulty deciding on the terms of endearment to use for each other.


----------



## stevita

I was gonna pull one of these in my current wip but it ended up not working with the timeline, but feel free to use this because I will never get tired of reading this trope: 

Character A and Character B have been pining for each other for a while, but circumstances have thus far prevented them from being together. Then, right when those circumstances get resolved, something bad happens to A. B finds them beaten, starved, or otherwise down on their luck, and takes them home to nurse them back to health. B is a little overattentive, and A has a secret feedee side, resulting in A going from underweight to plump quite quickly. When B realizes what they've inadvertently done, they try to apologize, but A (while stuffed into a stupor) confesses that they like it. And B likes it too and happily continues caring for and spoiling their lover until A is nice and fat.


----------



## MattII

*Breaking Free*
Emily is a relieved girl. After her mother died when she was just 12, she turned to food as a source of comfort, which saw her weight, already a bit high for her age, skyrocket to the point that she weighed almost 170 pounds by her 13th birthday.

A little after Emily’s 13th birthday, her life took a turn for the worse when her father remarried, and her new stepmother turned out to be fatphobic. Forced into a new lifestyle regime, she soon begins to shed weight, and also friends as her mother imparts her with a somewhat fatphobic attitude of her own.

Moving to a new town just before her 14th birthday, Emily soon joins the local track team. Things go alright for almost a year, but then she gets into an altercation with Jackie, one of the members of a group of local fat girls. The altercation is serious enough to get their parents called in.

During the meeting, Emily has finally had enough and vents at her stepmother, revealing all of her abuse. A few days later, and feeling distinctly unwelcome at home, Emily gets in touch with Jackie to see if she would be willing to help her out. Jackie agrees, but says the price will be Emily giving up her fitness-seeking lifestyle, to which Emily immediately agrees.

Moving into Jackie’s house as a boarder, Emily quickly adapts to the new lifestyle, revelling at being able to eat what she wants, and not having to count calories. With a new love of food, and no concern for her waistline, Emily soon begins to pack on weight, and within a few months, is almost indistinguishable from her former self, now fully integrated into Jackie’s circle of friends.

*Maggie's Ghost*
Thomas is a young man with a surprising gift. One day, after hiking a local nature-trail, he begins to have dreams about a young woman’s death. After weeks of this, he finally visits a psychic, to find, shockingly, that the visions are being given by a Margaret Marley, a recent, high-profile missing person’s case. Unwilling to let Margaret’s (though she calls herself Maggie) case go unsolved, he agrees to become a vessel for her spirit.

Quickly getting in touch with the family, and the police, Thomas helps out as best he can, but it still takes months to put together a conviction against Maggie’s former boyfriend, Richard, months in which Maggie’s spirit reveals more about itself. A hedonist glutton from a rich family, at the time of her death, she weighed over 380 lb pounds. Her downfall, however, was her lesbian nature. Growing up, she’d always had a huge crush on her sister, Patricia (‘Pat’ for short), a fact, which, when Richard discovered it, drove him crazy, and led him, eventually, to plot her murder.

Finally, after over half a year, there’s enough evidence to convict Richard, and so the trial goes ahead. Afterward, Thomas is handsomely rewarded by the family. Afterwards, he’s unwilling to get rid of Maggie’s spirit, despite having gained dozens of pounds already, and will likely gain much more if he does so. Talking to Pat in private, she admits her own guilty feelings over her sister’s demise, and is ecstatic that he’s willing to help ‘help keep her sister alive’. They’re married four months later, by which point Thomas already weighs over 200 lb.

*Cursed Necklace*
Tammy is a girl with a mysterious ‘affliction’. Formerly a particularly bitchy member of the local cheerleading squad, she one day receives a beautiful necklace - made of silver, with tourmaline gems - from a ‘secret admirer’. Entranced, she starts to wear it every weekend (the school has a no jewellery policy), and indeed, receives many fine comments. Not everything is positive though, as her weight soon begins to rise, At first, she is able to keep the situation under control with strict dieting and exercise regimes.

Problems begin to occur during spring break however, as, now wearing the necklace each day, Tammy’s weight begins to rocket. She throws herself even more into exercise and diets, but nothing she does seems to help much. By the time she’s back at school her weight has risen by over 30 pounds, leaving her ridiculed not only by her former team-mates, but a number of other students as well.

The extra weight, paired with her vanishing self-esteem means that Tammy no longer puts much effort into her exercise, leading to even worse gains. By Christmas her weight is topping 200 lb, and by new years, she’s at 215 lb.

Back at school, Tammy is soon approached by the local ‘fat club’. She’s resistant at first, but as her weight continues to grow, she eventually turns to them as the only people left really willing to accommodate her. Unfortunately, following the habits of her new friends means that Tammy’s weight grows even more quickly, hitting 250 lb by spring break.

Things get worse though, as one day, a couple of days into school, Tammy returns home to find the necklace has been stolen. Her friends comfort her, and agree to chip in to get her a replacement, not one as elaborate as hers, but at least a necklace that looks good. Tammy is overwhelmed by the offer, and declares them the best friends she’s ever had.

A week later, Jennifer, another bitchy, fat-shaming cheerleader receives a beautiful necklace of silver and tourmaline, from a ‘secret admirer’.

*Kicking Football*
John is a former footballer who’s kicked the game. A player on the high-school football team, John one day suffers a badly sprained knee, one that needs surgery. Upon leaving hospital, and being informed of needing to give his knee at least half a year to heal, he instead sets out to improve his never very good grades. This proves to be frustrating however, until he meets Daphne, a chubby, academically-minded girl who offers to help him.

As the weeks pass, John’s grades do begin to rise, but so does his weight. This is due to John, despite having given up exercise, not really thinking to lower his food intake, while Daphne, a habitual snacker, always has treats nearby. At first John isn’t concerned, he can always work it off later, but as the second month of his six-month recovery time rolls around, he’s alarmed to discover he’s put on almost a quarter of his former weight.

Worried about his ability to get back into the game. He ends up arguing with Daphne, and the two temporarily stop talking to each other. This makes things worse however, as John finds himself comfort-eating all too often. Within a couple of weeks, he’s made amends with Daphne, and the two are once again studying together. Daphne does attempt to reign in her own snacking somewhat, to help both their waistlines, but this is sporadic, and only really slows down the inevitable gains.

As the six-month mark rolls around, John is finally ready to get back into football. Unfortunately, he finds that sitting around snacking for months, has both added a significant amount of weight to his frame, and left him with minimal muscles. Nevertheless, he’s determined to make it, and so starts exercising. Unfortunately, he pushes himself a bit too hard, and so ends up putting his knee out again, albeit only temporarily this time, but still, the extra two months prescribed by the doctor puts a serious wrinkle in his plans, especially as his new recovery time is just a few weeks before Christmas.

In the new year, John makes a concerted effort to lose weight, his knee having fully recovered. Unfortunately, his weight and lack of condition makes it awkward, and the ridiculing of his former team-mates makes it worse. The only person who fully supports him is Daphne, and her still erratic control over her snacking doesn’t help at all.

As summer break rolls around, John has about given up. Although he’s fitter now, he’s barely lost more than a couple dozen pounds, leaving him to conclude that he’ll never lose enough weight to make it back onto the team by the end of high-school. Instead, he begins to push towards a business career.

Finishing high-school, John enrols in a business degree, while Daphne goes into science, though drops out a year later, during summer break after she and John get married. This proves to be fortuitous, as soon after, Daphne discovers she’s pregnant with the couple's first baby.


----------



## maltesefalcon

Just a quick heads up...
The Breaking Free storyline looks like it would involve under age protagonists. Any stories like that are not permitted on this site.


----------



## MattII

Well the story would pick up when Emily is 15 or 16, the younger stuff would simply be back-story. And if that's not enough, it wouldn't be too hard to make Emily college-aged.


----------



## stevita

College would be best as I believe the guidelines state all characters involved in gaining must be 18 or older.


----------



## MattII

Okay. I'd go back and edit it as such, but this place doesn't have a very long edit window.


----------



## MattII

*A Prison Of Her Own Making*
All through high-school Jennifer had a crush on Jamie, a footballer. Now working on a business degree at university, the same one where Jamie is studying, she sees him going out with a succession of ‘larger’ girls. Still smitten with him, she knows she has to gain a fair bit of weight for him to even give her a second glance. Determined to win his heart, she she sets out to gain as much weight as she can.

Things go slowly at first, as Jennifer has never been a big eater, but gradually her capacity increases, and so does her waistline. Despite starting over half-way through the semester, her weight at christmas break has risen from a slender 132 lb to a portly 171 lb. Her family urges her to reconsider her choices, fearful for her health, but she’s adamant.

Weighing herself upon her return to school, she’s pleased to find she’s added another 11 lb, taking her over 180 lb. She then approaches Jamie, who’s surprised by her change, but all too happy to indulge her. They can’t do much during the week, but after going out drinking the first Friday night after hitching up, she awakes on the Saturday morning to find herself bound to the bed. Although nervous at first, she soon calms down as Jamie lavishes her with affection, even as he feeds her.

With Jamie’s ‘assistance’, Jennifer soon finds herself putting on weight even more quickly than she’d planned, so by summer break she’s pushing 260 lb. Realising the amount of trouble she’ll be in at home with her new weight, she agrees to spend the summer with Jamie. This proves to be a somewhat fateful decision, as the lack of classes gives them more free time, so that by the time break is over, her weight is up to almost 300 lb.

A little alarmed by the speed of her gaining, on returning to college, Jennifer decides to exercise to, if not lose weight, at least keep her gaining to a reasonable level, this works alright for the first few weeks, but then she manages to sprain her ankle badly enough to require surgery, and ends up virtually bed-bound for a few weeks, even needing to take her courses online. At first Jamie is incredibly sympathetic, with nothing being too much to make her recovery easier. As time goes on however, he becomes more domineering, forcing her to eat ever larger quantities, lest her crutches ‘fall over’, making them unreachable.

As the months pass, Jennifer’s situation becomes ever more hopeless, so that by the time her ankle is fully recovered, six months later, just in time for christmas, her weight has ballooned.to over 370 pounds, far heavier than what her atrophied muscles can bear, so she requires Jamie’s assistance to even get out of bed. At Christmas, Jamie asks her to marry him in the summer. With little choice left, she agrees.

By summer, Jennifer’s weight has climbed even further, to almost 450 lb, though she is able to at least walk down the aisle on her own. Her weight continues to climb after she’s married, and by the first anniversary, her weight is pushing 550 lb, and she can barely squeeze through any of the doors. The first anniversary too brings a culmination of the efforts, as Jamie unveils his present, a remote toileting system so she never has to get out of bed again. Realising the implications, she pleads and protests, but is otherwise unable to resist. She cries herself to sleep that night, knowing she is now a prisoner in all but name, and it was all her own doing.

*A Loving Husband*
Anthony/Tony is a man willing to do anything for his family. When his wife, Natasha, a former cheerleader finds out she's pregnant, she's both happy, but also worried what effect pregnancy will have on her figure, hoping to set her mind at ease, Tony offer a deal, he'll bulk up alongside her, and they'll lose the weight together after the birth. To this end, he begins to snack during work hours, and grab takeaways on the way home.

The plan works better than expected, with Tony gaining almost 4 pounds in the first month, where Natasha gains just under 1 pound. This continues for several months before he realises his mistake and cuts back slightly.

As Natasha's pregnancy progresses, she has to put a temporary hold on her job (gym instructor), which puts a strain on their finances. In response, Tony starts to work overtime, starting from the second trimester, which covers the shortfall, but also prevents him doing much exercise.

Despite Tony's cutting back on his food intake, he continues to lead Natasha in gaining, so that by the birth he's pushing 190 lb.

Things don't get easier after the birth either. Although Natalie is eager to lose weight to get back to her job, she accepts that it shouldn’t happen for at least 2 months, so Tony has to keep working overtime for some months, until she’s ready. This turns out to be 3½ months later, by which point his weight has risen to over 220 lb.

With Natalie finally back at work, Tony is finally free to try to lose weight. It’s not easy however, as many months of doing little to no exercise have ruined his muscle tone. Finally, after three months and having dropped to only just below 200 lb, he gives up, as neither he nor Natalie (surprisingly) are terribly concerned about his figure.


----------



## MattII

*Breaking Beth* (paired with *A Plan With A Price*)
Bethany is a woman struggling to come to terms with her new body. Bethany had always been slim and fit, so much so that, upon entering college, she was able to secure a place on the cheerleading team. Although not too bad before, after joining, she began to develop a bitchy personality, much to the consternation of her former childhood friend Patricia, who’s rather plump.

After a few months of being treated like dirt, Patricia finally decides to get her own back, starting with sounding out her cousin, William, one of the footballers, to help her out.

Bethany is surprised, but delighted when William approaches her for a date. Taking her out to an expensive restaurant (his family is fairly rich), while she’s in the toilet, he laces her drink with appetite stimulant, causing her to eat more than she normally would. Although she’s mildly concerned by this, she quickly puts it off when he compliments her beauty. Asking for a second date in a couple of weeks time, she agrees.

That sets a pattern, a date every couple of weeks, during which time Bethany eats more than intended due to laced drinks. At first it’s not too much of a problem, a bit more exercise keeps her weight under control. Christmas adds a few pounds more than normal to her frame, but this doesn’t greatly concern her, she’ll exercise it off in the new year.

Returning to college means, again, twice-monthly dinners with William, but Bethany’s not bothered, as she finds it supremely enjoyable, even if it seems to take more and more effort to stay in trim.

As summer break rolls around, William and Bethany begin to spend more and more time together, with the latter missing out on a number of practice sessions with the team. Worse, more time together means more chances for William to further his plans. Going out for long walks, he spikes her water bottle with appetite stimulants, so she will pick up snacks at any food vendors.

The second year of college starts with a crash, as Bethany finds herself unable to keep up with the other cheerleaders due to having put on 16 pounds over summer, and is thus kicked off the team. Comforting her, William offers to let her stay at his place to be able to avoid scrutiny from them. She accepts without hesitation.

Over the next few weeks, Bethany settles into life with William. With his money, he’s able to set up a gainers paradise, with the scale modified to be programmable, the removal of any full-length mirrors, and the money to have Bethany’s clothes subtly let out. He also now has more control over her eating, so she, almost imperceptibly, is eating more and more each day.

Although at first Bethany is none the wiser, she does eventually cotton on that something is up, but William is able to assuage her concerns for now. Eventually however, even he can’t disguise the truth any more. Ditching William, Bethany applies for a room at the university, but only a few are available. After some deliberation, she picks to share with her once friend, Patricia. The first meeting is a little fraught, but soon the two are friends again, helped a little by the fact that both have recently lost their boyfriends.

A few weeks afterwards, Bethany is approached by another guy, Joshua, who asks if she’d like to go out with him. Although hesitant at first, she eventually agrees. After a meeting with Patricia, he reveals he used to be her boyfriend, until she started letting herself go, a revelation which makes her uneasy, but Joshua proves to be too good a catch to let go. He even offers to help her lose some of her weight.

*A Plan With A Price* (paired with *Breaking Beth*)
Patricia is a woman bearing a great weight. At first, her plan to get revenge on her former childhood friend Bethany for her abuse is working wonders, Bethany is on the slow road to becoming fat, and her own hands are clean. Putting the plan mostly out of her mind, she gets on with life, including starting up a relationship with another student, Joshua.

Things go alright for a time, but during the spring semester, Joshua confronts her about her sudden interest in Bethany, she’s looking at her every chance she gets. At first Patricia tries to avoid the subject, but Joshua eventually forces her to talk, and so she confesses, just parts at first, but eventually the whole thing. He’s shocked by her duplicity, and says she can either call the plan off now, or their relationship is over. Unwilling to do either, she begs for a third option, and after a bit of thought, he says that she too has to gain. When she asks how much, he says she’ll have to stay at least 50 lb heavier than Bethany, or he’ll reveal her entire plan. After a bit of deliberation, she agrees.

Fortunately for Patricia, it takes no effort to maintain her lead at first, weighing 187 lb to Bethany’s 132 lb. During summer break, however, things hot up, as Bethany’s weight rises to 148 lb, meaning Patricia has to gain weight herself, up to 198 lb.

During the semester, Patricia begins to reassess her choices. Maintaining the 50 lb lead becomes quite difficult as Bethany’s weight starts to climb. As her former friend hits 160 lb, then 170, then 180, Patricia is forced to step up her own gaining, to 210 lb, then 220, then 230. Even maintaining her lead though, Joshua continues to be cold towards her, eventually breaking up with her, just a few days before Bethany comes back into her life.

Once again being friends with Bethany is a wonderful feeling, but Patricia’s happiness is soon tempered when her friend starts dating Joshua. Although furious, there’s little she can do, as angering Josh would lead to him revealing her plan. Soon after he texts her to tell her that he’s going to help repair the damage that she’s done, and that she has to stay out of it, and not lose any weight herself. By now over 250 lb, this is a bitter pill to swallow, but one she has to, to keep her friendship with Bethany.

As the weeks pass, Patricia’s envy grows as Bethany sheds the pounds she manipulated onto her, while being completely unable to do anything about her own excess. Fortunately, salvation is at hand in the form of Bradley, a science major who takes a liking to her. Bradley is also a blatant FA, which both disgusts, but also excites Patricia.

As the end of term approaches, both girls show results, with Bethany dropping from a peak of 191 lb down to just 165 lb, while Patricia’s weight climbs to 272 lb. This trend continues in the next semester, so that by summer break, Bethany is down to 148 lb, a weight she’s comfortable with, while Patricia has only gotten bigger, up to 305 lb.

A year later, both girls have finished their degrees, and are due to get married. Despite the even more dramatic weight difference (Bethany’s weight fluctuates between 145 lb and 150 lb, while Patricia’s is brushing 390 lb), the two have remained close friends, and so agree to serve as each other’s maids of honour.

*A Party Too Many*
Linda is a woman regretting her life choices. Coming from a family of heavyset women (her mother weighs over 230 lb), she has always struggled to control her weight. A rigorous athletics and diet program all through school kept her relatively slim, a lifestyle she tries to keep up in college. Unfortunately, her roommate, Tracy is rather more of a party animal, and so Linda can’t help but pick up more than a few bad habits, including going to the occasional party herself. This new lifestyle puts pressure on her weight-control program, and so her weight starts to grow, from 132 lb at the start of the semester to 145 lb by Fall Break.

Worse is to come however, as just after starting back, Linda starts to feel nauseous. Going to the doctor he confirms that she’s pregnant. At first she tries to deny it, but eventually she can’t, and so gets in touch with her family. Over the course of several weeks of back-and-forth messages, it’s decided that she’ll stay home after Christmas to finish her courses in private, and that she’ll keep the baby. Or babies, as it later turns out she’s having twins.

Studying at home, Linda finds it increasingly hard to both maintain her weight-control regime, but also keep up with her studies, especially as her pregnancy progresses. By the birth date, her weight is at over 190 lb. Even after the birth, things don’t get back to normal for Linda, as her doctors advise her not to try to lose weight before two months afterward, something postnatal fatigue doesn’t help with.

By the two-month mark, Linda is aghast to find that she weighs 225 lb, and dives into a rigorous dieting and exercise program. Unfortunately, losing weight proves to be harder than she expected, especially with having twins around. She does manage to get down to under 200 lb by Christmas, but the sudden barrage of sweet treats soon stymies and then reverses her progress. After new years, she once again embarks on losing weight, but her newly discovered sweet-tooth, along with all the other factors, proves to be too much, and so, by her twins first birthday, she finally gives up, having discovered her weight has now actually surpassed her former peak, reaching 227 lb.


----------



## MattII

*A Very Supportive Boyfriend*
Daniel was a man who’d do anything for his girlfriend Mary. Daniel has known Mary since they were young, almost toddlers in fact, as they lived just a few doors apart from each other. In their early days they were the best of friends, and as they grew up, that didn’t change. This proved to be fortunate for the latter, as she came from a lineage that tended towards large women, a trait which expressed itself early on. Always short and chubby, Mary was often bullied at school, and Daniel was one of the very few she could turn to for comfort.

Eventually, Daniel and Mary went to college, and also started seriously dating. Unfortunately, college proved to be barely easier than school, though Mary did finally make some friends, a group of like-bodied girls, one of whom, Samantha, boasted of having some occult abilities. Mary dismissed the idea, but Daniel was curious, and one day decided to talk to Samantha, which lead to an eventual agreement that she would help Daniel and Mary switch bodies. Mary was still cynical about the whole thing, but eventually agreed to attend the ‘occult ceremony’ at Daniel’s urging.

Coming to after the ceremony, not just short (5’ 3”) and rotund (225 lb), but also a woman was the strangest experience Daniel, now Daniella, had ever been through. Nevertheless, after a few days of acclimatisation, he got to work on solving his girlfriend’s, now her biggest weakness, her weight. After a month, she’d managed to shed 2 lb, despite everything. This became 3 lb in the second month, then 4 lb the next.

By Christmas break, Daniella has managed to edge below 200 lb, a weight Mary hadn’t seen since 15 years old. Temporarily switching back for the break, Daniel felt an unexpected loss, and so, after stitching again in the new year, she started exploring other aspects of what being a woman meant.

In the new year, Daniella continued to work, eventually getting down to just over 180 lb by spring break, when she suddenly started feeling nauseous. On visiting a doctor, they discovered Daniella was pregnant. This started a big debate, as Marc (formerly Mary) was edgy about being pregnant, so Daniella agreed that they wouldn’t swap back bodies again until after the baby was born.

Returning home in the summer, they faced another decision, eventually deciding to come clean about what’s gone on. Mary’s family takes it well, but Daniel’s doesn’t, virtually disowning the couple. This loss devastated Daniella, but Mary’s family steps up to the plate.

Dropping out of college due to both a lack of funds, and also the likely increase in difficulty as her pregnancy progressed, Daniella/Mary became more and more enthralled with her developing condition, and being a woman in general, and so, when Marc/Daniel returned home for Thanksgiving, she admitted to not wanting to change back.

The baby is borne a few days after thanksgiving. Following the Doctor’s advice to take it easy for at least 6 weeks, It’s the new year before Daniella/Mary is considered fit enough to try losing weight, by which point, her gains over the previous year-and-a-half are null, as she’s passed Mary’s old weight, reaching 228 lb. However, not having a history with taunting, Daniella/Mary admits that she feels no compunction to lose weight for herself.

*A Cure for Vanity*
Henry was, until recently, a vain man. A rising star in a law firm, he was well off, fit, and very good looking. One day, he was involved in an accident with another motorist, an elderly, gypsy-looking woman who calls herself Momma Bobcha. In the following argument, his vanity showed up, to which the gypsy replied that good looks were in the eye of the beholder, and that the mirror added ten pounds. Henry argued that the saying was the camera, to which the gypsy woman replied it was definitely the mirror.

Returning home, Henry fumed about the loss of his beloved BMW, Not noticing as he passed the full-length mirror in the hall how his weight rose slightly. He did, however, notice the effect his four door mirror wardrobe had, as his weight climbed from 157 lb to 197 lb in mere moments. Stunned, but unable to do anything much at this time of night, he resolved to visit the gym the next day.

The next day, Henry was shocked to awaken in a much smaller and more drab apartment, with only one large mirror in the place. Worse was to come, as he soon found his name not on the gym’s membership list, combined with the fact that there were two full-length mirrors in the waiting room, which also added to his weight, which he found was now 228 lb. Receiving a text from his girlfriend, inviting him over, he accepted.

Heading to his girlfriend Marcelle’s house, who sympathised with him, but also teased him. When she invited him to her ‘pleasure’ room, he agreed, only to find his fate sealed, as each wall was lined with mirrors, four each side, plus one on the ceiling, bringing his weight up to 318 lb. He soon finds himself handcuffed to the bed, and a tube in his mouth swallowing a huge amount of processed food.

The next day, Marcelle drags Henry along to the local fair, despite his protestations. One of the stalls is a fortune-telling tent belonging to Momma Bobcha, which Henry insists on visiting. Inside, Momma Bobcha cackles at his appearance, but tells him he can reverse the curse in the ‘maze of mirrors’, but warns him that however he appears after coming out from there is how he’ll be forever.

Marcelle is eager to visit the maze of mirrors herself, and so the two pay it a visit, where, after a few false starts, Henry finds out he can indeed make himself thinner. Unfortunately, all of it is undone when looking in the final mirror, he sees a short, almost spherical version of himself, and which proves to be the last image in the maze. Returning to Momma Bobcha’s, Henry finds he’s now a mere 5’ 4” tall (down from 5’ 9”), and weighs a hefty 345 lb.

Returning to Marcelle’s home, Henry finds himself worn out and takes a quick nap. Upon waking later in the afternoon, he finds his situation again changed, he’s now unemployed, and living on the grace of Marcelle, a grace that will disappear if he ever loses any weight.

*Team Loss*
Theresa and her friends are struggling former cheerleaders. One day, near the end of the Semester, they’re mysteriously told their cheerleading team has won the lottery for a summers’ stay at Camp Craemon, a fitness resort in the rocky mountains. Though some of the other girls are a bit suspicious, Theresa and some of her friends are enthusiastic about the stay.

Arriving at the camp, Theresa and her friends hand over their possessions (including clothes), and are fitted with a set of baggy, unappealing semi-uniforms. Although a little off-put, the girls don’t complain about it to anyone. They’re then taken out for a 5-mile hike, before being taught some fieldcraft. Dinner is a touch large, but fairly healthy, a little bit of meat and a lot of salad.

Theresa and her friends quickly fall into a routine, awaking at dawn for a 5-mile hike, breakfast, a few hours of fieldcraft, lunch, swimming and other exercises, dinner, and free time until bed. What none of the girls realise is that things aren’t quite as they seem. Their water is being laced with appetite stimulants and mild sedatives, while the exercise equipment is all rigged, as are the scales.

Weeks pass, and the increasingly lazy lifestyle is beginning to have an effect on the girls, the morning hike gets shorter and shorter, and the exercise equipment is configured to push them less each day, while their meals gradually get larger and richer, and they snack more and more often between them. Finally, the 10 weeks are up, and the girls get ready to leave. They’re shocked, however, to find that none of their clothes come close to fitting, though this is explained as a washing error.

Arriving home, however, the truth becomes impossible to ignore, as none of their other clothes fit either. Finally cottoning on, Theresa steps on a scale, and is shocked to find she weighs 152 lb, a full 26 lb heavier than at the start of the holidays. The last week is a frantic scramble to adapt, buying a new wardrobe at the mall (while facing ridicule for wearing the old camp uniform, which is now the only thing that fits), while facing chastisement from her family.

Things don’t get better back at college either, as, while new clothes help hide their gains, the girls’ loss of fitness is noticeable, and quickly earns them further ridicule. The worst however, is when the girls are happily greeted by Josephine, a very rich fat girl several of them used to tease back in high-school, who reveals to them the whole camp was a setup.

Some of the group do, despite the struggles, succeed in losing weight, while others drop out. Theresa though, ends up dating a science major, William, who helps her to come to terms with her new weight.


----------



## MattII

*Six Month Shoes*
Candice is a woman struggling to adjust to a new life. Just out of high-school, she got a job at a telemarketing agency. Unfortunately, it wasn’t a very high-paid job, which left her constantly struggling for money. Seeing an advert in a paper one day, for a ‘swap your life’ TV program, she phoned up, and after making enquiries about what was expected of her, she applied. Getting the call a week later, she was asked to come into the studio.

Arriving at the studio. Candice was ecstatic to learn that she’d been accepted, and thus, as long as she stuck with it, the $50,000 on offer would be hers. She was less thrilled when she learned that the ‘life’ she’d be swapping with was that of Louise, a morbidly obese (312 lb) IT support consultant. She applied to get a different match, but was refused, and the $1,000 pull-out fee was more than she could afford.

Candice spent the next week observing how Louise lived. Everyone at the centre was interested in the challenge, though less so in the likely outcome. After a week, it was time to start filming for real.

At first, Candice struggled with changing her lifestyle, having to go from an energetic young woman, who ate healthy, and exercised regularly, to a virtual couch potato, who gorged on junk food and takeaways. In fact, in the first weeks she had to take antacids with every meal just to keep from puking, the effect of which left her rather distracted. In addition to the filming, the company provided some personal assistance in the form of Josh, a semi-live-in helper and monitor.

As the weeks passed, Candice finally began to get used to the new style, though she loathed it, and even more the effects it had. By the end of the first week she’d gained 3 pounds, and by the end of the first month, she was up 16 pounds, to 151 lb. The following months saw even greater gains, her weight climbing to 173 lb by the end of the second month, then 197 lb, then 223 lb, then 252, and finally to 283 lb by the end of the program.

With $50,000 in her pocket, and no longer required to gain, Candice set out to lose the weight. This, unfortunately, was waylaid by Josh, who’d grown attracted to her over the six months. Between struggling to adapt her lifestyle again, and her new closet FA boyfriend lavishing her with attention (and often sweets), she not didn’t manage to lose any weight, but actually continued to gain, if a little more slowly.

Not slowly enough though, as, by Thanksgiving (just over 2 months later) her weight is up to 314 lb. Knowing she’s surpassed Louise’s former weight finally breaks her, and she surrenders to Josh’s ministrations.

*Gainful Employment*
Just out of high-school, George, a former footballer is searching for an easy job, when he finds an ad in the paper for one that looks easy. Advertising good pay and easy hours, he goes for an interview. He’s shocked at first to find that the position is for a personal assistant job to Maria, a 400+ lb, multi-millionaire butterball. The pay, however, is too good to resist, even at the cost of gaining ‘some’ weight, and so he agrees to the contract.

At first, things go fairly well, Maria is friendly and generous, and being her personal assistant isn’t an onerous job, with the only oddity being her rule that he always wears an admittedly rather stylish chocker. Fairly soon however, George notices that he’s begun gaining weight, and so starts to exercise in Maria’s household gym. This, unfortunately, only slows his gaining a little bit, as does dieting. A month in, and the former 140 lb footballer is now a somewhat softer 168 lb. The gaining continues, and by the end of the year, George’s weight has rocketed up to 287 lb, while Maria’s has dropped significantly, to just 328 lb.

Things only get worse in the new year, as George’s weight continues to climb, while Maria’s continues to drop. By Valentines Day he’s passed Maria, weight rising to 335 lb, while hers has dropped to just 290 lb. By Easter, he’s pushing 400 lb, and struggling just to get about, while Maria is down to a much slimmer 245 lb. By Independence Day, he’s ironically, no longer independent, as weight continues to skyrocket, reaching 478 lb, while Maria has dropped to just 183 lb.

Things finally start to slow down a little around Labour Day, with his weight now up to 545 lb, while Maria is down to a shapely 135 lb. Slowing down is a relative term though, as his weight reaches 600 lb by Christmas, while Maria bottoms out at 130 lb.

*Filling The Position*
Graduating from college, Emily seeks a position with a local accountancy firm. At first everything is fine, the other accountants are pleasant and friendly. Things change, however, when Emily is made the chairman’s secretary, despite her relative newness. Everyone knows why of course, because Emily is young, slim and comparatively beautiful.

After a few months, Emily approaches Margaret, another of the workers, and after a little bit of talking confesses that she’s uncomfortable with the job, especially the way some of the managers treat her, but doesn’t want to say anything in case they fire her. Margaret suggests that she puts on weight, but Emily says her mother would castigate her if she ever gained weight. The next day, Margaret approaches Emily, and says that she can offer to take Emily on as a lodger, to which Emily happily agrees.

Moving in with Margaret and her family, Emily quickly adapts to eating larger meals and not exercising as much, instead spending her nights helping Margaret with the housework, or Margaret’s kids with their homework. The lifestyle soon begins to have an effect on Emily, but no longer being hounded by her fatophobic mother, she doesn’t care. As her weight increases, she’s demoted, but is perfectly happy about it, as she now fits in better with the rest of the women.

*For A Friend*
Arriving at college from out of town, Barbara, a 5’7” 110 lb former high-school track runner finds she’s rooming with Tamara, who at 5’ 4” and pushing 200 lb is well into obesity. A little off-put at first, Barbara does eventually warm up to her roommate, who is friendly and helpful, and also a genius. Seeing her new friend being a target for bullies, Barbara wants to help but struggles to think of a way. In fact, it’s not until Thanksgiving that an idea occurs to her. Back at college, Barbara offers Tamara a deal to start in the new year, Tamara will prepare the food for bother of them, each having equal portions, while Barbara will put Tamara, now weighing 212 lb, through an exercise regime to help shed weight. Thankful for the deal, Tamara agrees.

Coming back in the new year, now weighing 114 lb (3 lb up on her former weight thanks to eating more than usual), Barbara is enthusiastic about the new regime. It proves difficult at first though, as, despite her ‘gorging’ at Christmas, she is unused to large meals, such as those prepared by Tamara. Constant feelings of being stuffed make her distracted in class, leading to often having to stay after hours to study, cutting into her free time. It takes almost a month to fully adapt to the new, larger meals, by which time her weight has risen to 136 lb.

Once used to the large meals, Barbara begins to draw up an exercise regime for Tamara, now up to over 230 lb is on the cusp of morbid obesity. Another month passes, and Tamara has managed to lose weight, getting down to 220 lb, though Barbara in the meantime has gained weight, up to 156 lb. Things get closer as time passes, so that by the end of the semester, Tamara is down to 191 lb, while Barbara is not far off, at 184 lb.

During the spring break, Barbara finds it hard to maintain a fitness regime. Being over half as heavy again as previously, she draws a lot of unwanted attention, especially from her family, making her feel very self-conscious. The result of this is that, by the time fall semester starts, she’s over 200 lb, while Tamara has managed to stick to her plan, and is down to 168 lb.

Getting back into a routine, Barbara manages to lose 12 lb by the end of the month, getting down to 191 lb, while Tamara manages to get down to 155 lb. Further losses on Barbara’s part, however, are stalled when she meets Thomas, a freshman guy who shows an interest in her. After hearing her story, he asks her out, during which time, he reveals himself as an FA. After several more dates, they’re engaged. Thomas’s FA tendencies scupper Barbara’s attempt to slim down, and she quickly starts to gain weight again, passing 200 lb, and eventually passing Tamara’s heaviest weight by Thanksgiving Meanwhile Tamara continues to exercise and lose weight, getting down to 140 lb in the same time.

The following Summer, Thomas and the by now much larger (~270 lb) Barbara get married.


----------



## stevita

Here's one anyone is free to use...

Character A is a long time practicing feedee whose feeder just broke up with them, having lost interest because they aren't gaining fast enough. They decide to work on their "revenge body" by doing everything they can to blow up as fat as possible as quickly as possible to make their ex rue the day they let a good thing slide. They enlist the help of Character B, their best friend who has always had secret romantic feelings about A, but never said anything because A was in a relationship. 

A wasn't out to B about the nature of their relationship before, but now that B knows, they develop an interest in feeding kinks and they both end up discovering they are into mutual gaining. Eventually B confesses their feelings and they become a fat, happy couple and ride off into the sunset and A's ex can die mad about it.


----------



## Tank

1300 Class said:


> Sort of hit a creative block, and am stuck abolutely for ideas. Does anyone have any good conceptual ideas out there? I mean I willing to accept pretty much any idea in almost any area of the WG fiction arena (as defined by the terms in the weight room).


How about when a young teen gets picked on because of her weight. When she's older, she finds a way to retaliate, by finding a way to fatten up her former teasers?


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Maybe this isn't entirely serious, but how about this: A slender/fit guy or gal gets abducted by feeder aliens while traveling on a dark desert highway. They take him/her into their spaceship, where they have a fully equipped weight-gain laboratory (they are secretly working on ways to fatten up the entire human race so they can more easily conquer planet Earth). The "specimen" is then belted to a lab table and connected to lots of fancy-looking equipment that has flashing lights and makes weird sounds. The specimen is lightly sedated and, by some mysterious alien technology, gains an enormous amount of weight in a relatively short period of time (say 24 hours or so). A special clock on the wall records the elapsed time as well as the mounting weight gain minute by minute - 300, 305, 310, 315 . . . 600, 605, etc. After being sufficiently fattened, the guy/gal is returned to Earth where they more or less resume their normal life. The strange thing is, however, is that nobody else notices that they have gotten to be so fat - it is as though they had always been that way - all their photos show them as being fat, the clothes in their closet are the correct (fat) size, and so on. I have had this story idea for a long time, but I wasn't sure if I could write it without having it sound like a cheesy black and white 1950s science fiction flic. Anybody want to have a go?


----------



## MattII

*The Weight of the Law*
Sarah Catlyn is a police officer on the rise. After a string of high-profile take-downs, she is given the chance to go after the Biggers, a notorious motorcycle gang, with an equally notorious taste in plus-sized women. In preparation for the role, she spends six months gorging, slowly building her weight up from a slim 125 lb to a rather more chunky 178 lb, when she finally decides she's ready to go.

Getting into the gang as Sally is easy enough at first. Unfortunately, after a few months, she starts to get sloppy, and the girls figure out the ruse, and as a punishment, Sarah is given the choice of either them telling the men (which will likely result in her being 'disappeared', or given 'The Chair', and she ends up choosing the latter.

'The Chair' turns out to be something like a recliner, only with a toilet in the seat. After they strap her in, they shove a tube down her throat, and start to fill her, while she squirms uselessly. Soon after, things start to get blurry.

Sarah awakes an undetermined amount of time later, in an alleyway, wearing a pink leotard, with her hands taped into fists, and a plastic pig mask on her face. She's also _much_ fatter.

Waiting until dark, she tries to get back to her apartment, but is instead picked up by some of her colleagues and taken to the police station. Once free, she writes (the pig mask has been super-glued to her face, including the squeaker) a basic report. They then take her to the hospital.

After several days in hospital removing the mask, Sarah is sent home to recover. Her evidence does help bring the gang down, but the ordeal ends her career.


----------



## MattII

*The Last Marathon*
Julia Martin is a former high-school marathon runner with a need for validation. Still in summer break, she sees an advert online for an ultramarathon with a difference. Investigating, she learns that it's a 500 mile race, but with the additional difficulty of being a 'starvation' marathon, in that the competitors aren't allowed to eat (aside from three small nutrient bars per day to ensure competitors remain healthy) for the duration of the race. After debating for a few days, she decides to enrol. Being allowed a dedicated 'support' person for the race, she talks the matter over with her plus-sized cousin, Edith Carmine, who agrees to the proposal.

Knowing she'll need to bulk before the race, Julia figures she'll need to rocket her weight from its current 120 lb up to at least 230 lb to stand a reasonable chance of winning. With that in mind, she moves in with Edith. Although initially chaffing at the strict religious code Edith's parents have, Julia soon starts to fit in, both with her family, but also with her friends, most of whom are plus-sized themselves.

Of course, Julia can't be idle for the next nine months until the race starts, so she gets a job at a local cafeteria where one of Edith's friends, Natalie, works. After a few words with the other girls, Natalie ensured Julia always has a ready stash of snacks, and that all the end-of-day leftovers end up with her, rather than being thrown away.

This soon begins to have a promising effect on her waistline, but unfortunately proves too slow, as after three months, she's only up 28 lb (to 148 lb), not the 37 lb she thinks she'll need. Edith and her friends come to the rescue though, buying her extra snacks when they're out, a tactic which works as by Thanksgiving she's up to 162 lb, which becomes 179 lb by Christmas.

With the help of her friends, Julia reaches her target of 230 lb (actually 232 lb) three weeks before the race, after which she starts 'training' on getting used to starving, and also to adapt more to her new weight. Finally, it's the day of the race, and her friends are there at the start to cheer her on. Things go well at the start, as she places in the top five (out of more than sixty) at the end of the first day, a place she maintains through the first two weeks, despite a few hiccups.

Unfortunately, Julia never finishes the race, as, around the half-way point, she has a moment's inattention, and ends up badly spraining her ankle. After being taken to the doctor, she finds she needs surgery, and that due to ignoring a few minor injuries earlier in the race, her recovery time will be at least six months, if not longer.

Depressed, both at not being able to finish the race, and also at being still quite heavy (her weight when she was injured was 183 lb), she is considerably cheered when Natalie and the others sneak her in some sweet treats. After Edith points out to her the conflict of both wanting to be thin, but also eating everything the girls bring in, she admits that in the nine months she's been staying with Edith, that she's grown really used to the place, and actually prefers having friends to running marathons.


----------



## MattII

A little related to my previous idea:
*Study Gains*
Katerina Dovovan in a young woman in financial trouble. Fresh out of high-school, she would like to study architecture at college, but her family doesn't have the money, and she would prefer not to get a student loan. One day, she sees an add in the paper for a company called '*Fat*_hletics_'. Curious, she investigates, and is surprised to find that the company is funding a study in to how gaining weight will affect an individual's athletic ability. Although a little put-off by the idea of the study, she is intrigued to learn that the pay she'll receive could easily fund at least the first year of her study with plenty of spare.

After a few weeks of deliberation, Katerina finally signs up for the study, and enrols in the course she's after. With just a few weeks to go before classes start, she spends the time exercising to get into shape. As classes start, she measures herself, coming in at 5' 5" tall, and with a weight of 132 lb. The study will see her gaining 2 lb per week.

At first things go fairly well for Katerina, the 2 lb per week is barely noticeable, and although her academics aren't stellar, she does well enough. As the weeks pass however, and she starts go from 'normal' to 'plump', and then to, 'fat', she starts to attract attention, and ridicule. Fortunately, a fellow student, Shane, is always ready to help her out and compliment her beauty.

Katerina's return home at Christmas is frosty, as her parents, despite understanding her motivations, don't agree with her choice. Returning to collage even more depressed, she begins to lean more heavily than ever on Shane, who never complains.

By the end of the semester Katerina has passed the 200 lb mark. Having to decide whether to quite the study, or continue with her course, Shane eventually convinces her to do the latter, at least for a year, by which point she should have saved enough to cover the third year off her savings.

After the third semester however, And now up to 240 lb, Katerina is completely broken. Quitting the study, and her coursework, she moves in with him (he lives in the town), and gets a job as a secretary. Fortunately for her self-esteem, she finally finds herself among friends, as there are a number of other plus-sizes ladies at the firm who she quickly befriends.

As the next summer rolls around, Katerina and Shane get married. By now she's up to 270 lb, very close to what she would have been if she'd stuck with the study. Although this does pain her somewhat, she admits that while she's not especially happy with her situation, she's also not unhappy enough to actually put the effort in to make significant changes.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

MattII said:


> After the third semester however, And now up to 240 lb, Katerina is completely broken. Quitting the study, and her coursework, she moves in with him (he lives in the town), and gets a job as a secretary.



Interesting idea, but why would she be broken? This could potentially be a very "fat positive" story. She should stick with it and gain up to 400 or 500 pounds (or more!). And a mere 2 pounds a week? How about 5 pounds/week, at least!


----------



## MattII

Jerry Thomas said:


> Interesting idea, but why would she be broken? This could potentially be a very "fat positive" story. She should stick with it and gain up to 400 or 500 pounds (or more!). And a mere 2 pounds a week? How about 5 pounds/week, at least!


Yes, but not everyone wants to get big, or at least, not _that_ big. Plus, it's a scientific study on athletic capabilities at increasing weights, so 2 lb is fine.

And a couple more:
*Out of the Frying Pan*
Candice is in a position she doesn't like. Her husband, Geoffrey, is an, overbearing, abusive control freak, who treats her like dirt. Seeing her chance to escape when her husband takes off on a business trip, she jumps at the chance. Quickly grabbing what she can, she manages to escape out of state. Knowing he'll come after her however, she has to disguise herself. Dying and restyling her hair isn't enough, and plastic surgery would be far too expensive, so she realises one of her few options left is to fatten up, quickly.

Visiting numerous cheap eateries and takeaways, Candice does her best to keep herself constantly full in the hope of gaining enough to become unrecognisable by the time her husband returns. While binging, she meets up with Tyler, who after she admits her predicament, agrees to help her.

Moving in with Tyler, she does indeed begin to put on weight rapidly, gaining over 30 pounds by the end of the month. Very soon, missing person posters went up, scaring Candice, an prompting her to ever greater gains, which Tyler is only too happy to help with. Within another month, she's gained another 50 lb, reaching over 210 lb, and finally feels safe enough to slow down.

Tyler, however, has other plans. Only now does Candice realise, to her horror, that he's as controlling as Geoffrey ever was, and worse, between her increasingly limited mobility, and now non-existent wardrobe, she has no real chance of escaping her new confinement.

*Programmed Growth*
George Fletcher is a young man with self-esteem issues. Intelligent, yet timid and out-of-shape, he's always been overshadowed by his older, brother Thomas, who is a footballer. Heading to college to learn programming, he does okay, but not stellar, at least until he meets Jennifer, or Jenny as she prefers. Although still shy, he quickly grows to appreciate her, as she seems not the slightest bit put off by his chubbyness.

As the course goes on, George begins to grow more confident under the gentle affection of Jenny. He stops worrying about his weight, and instead turns his full attention to the course, which leads to him moving close to the head of the class, but also to gaining weight. At the college, he isn't bothered by this, but returning home at Christmas, he meets ridicule for his growth.

George returns to college more disheartened than ever, and it takes several weeks for Jenny to help to rebuild his confidence. As before he continues to gain weight, and this time even Jenny's help can't help but ignore _all_ of the comments. In desperation to grow his confidence, Jenny invites him to her house for the summer, which he agrees to.

At Jenny's place, George meets her father, Jacob, the CEO of a small software company, who makes him look skinny by comparison. Given his daughter's obvious affections, Jacob says that, if George can get a B+ average for the rest of his course, he'll give him a job. Fully motivated now, George spends most of the summer taking extension classes, no longer the slightest bit concerned by his waistline.

Two more years follow, with George actually managing an A- grade, even while he continues to grow. At the end of the course, Jacob keeps his deal, and takes George on, as well as agreeing to George and Jenny's marriage. By now, George is almost Jacob's size, but this no longer bothers him in the slightest.


----------



## MattII

*Footballer to Football*
James Stephenson is a footballer, and an arrogant one. After a successful year at college, he heads home, to get some rest. One night at a club he meets a rather pretty girl named Chantel, and the two share a couple of drinks. However, one of James drinks is spiked, and he ends up seriously inebriated.

Waking up the following morning, James fins himself handcuffed in a dirty toilet stall, with a bad hangover. Chantel comes in and tells him he needs to be taught a lesson, then, with the help of a man James doesn't recognise, inserts a tube down his throat and into his stomach. Very soon, he begins to feel full, as something has be pumped down the tube. He tries to stop it, but can't, and soon stops bothering, as the drugs in the mix begin to work.

James wakes in a bed some time later. Chantel tells him it's a motel room that has been booked for three days, and that it's two weeks before it's time to head back to college. Angry at his treatment, James tries to catch her, but quickly finds it a struggle just to get up as he's now _a lot_ fatter than he used to be. After getting up, he finds he's starved, and so eats a large breakfast, before heading out in a large but still-tight tracksuit. At the mall, he weights himself to find he's now over 240 lb, a gain of over 100 lb from at the start of the holiday.

Returning to college, James struggles to cope with his new size, and the ridicule of his former teammates. Not wanting to build up too much of a student debt, he tries to get a job, but unfortunately, the only places available are all fast-food joints, which does nothing for his waistline. By the end of the semester, he's had enough, and so quits the course, and ends up getting a job as a cleaner, as his stint in fast-food the past semester has seen his weight climb to almost 280 lb.

*Motherly Gains*
Pamella Jordan is a young woman with a bright future. An athletic first-year business student, she's on top of the world, until, some time after a particularly rigorous night, she finds she's pregnant. Fortunately, her boyfriend of three years, Martin, is plenty supportive, and willing to tie the knot, which they do, just under two months later during Thanksgiving break.

After Winter break, Pamella decides to take a break semester, as her advancing pregnancy will make it increasingly difficult to complete her course-work. Taking a temporary job at a cafe, she meets some old high-school 'friends', including the rather plump Hannah Bradley, who she used to tease for her weight. Seeing a chance to get her back, Hannah acts like she's all over the teasing, while subtly ensuring that any extras end up with Pamella.

Under Hannah's influence, Pamella starts to bulk up more than she was intending, so that, by the time Martin returns at the end of the semester, instead of having gained the ~30 lb that was recommended, she's actually gained almost 45 lb, now weighing a plump 175 lb. This is a turn-off to him, and so, despite his happiness at the impending birth, he remains distant.

After the birth, and after Martin returns to college, Pamella suffers a degree of postpartum fatigue, but fortunately Hannah is willing to help out, and to spoil her whenever she's feeling down. As she recovers from her exhaustion, Pamella tries to lose weight, but her once athletic muscles have long since softened, making it difficult to get going, a fact not helped by Hannah continuing to bring her tasty sweet treats.

As winter break rolls around, Pamella is finally ready to give up. Not only has she not managed to lose any weight, she's continued to gain, hitting 175 lb, the same weight as she was when her daughter, Emily was born. This causes even more issues with Martin, and while they don't get divorced, they start to sleep in different rooms.

One last attempt to lose weight after Martin returns to college sees marginal success for a time, before Pamella manages to twist her ankle. Suddenly more reliant than ever on others, Hannah steps up and takes her in, leaving her conflicted, as she's come to realise Hannah is deliberately fattening her up, yet she's also the only one willing to go out of her way for her. Well, Hannah and her brother Chris.

As summer rolls around, Pamella is conflicted, her relationship with Martin is on the rocks, yet she wants to remain loyal. Things are finally decided when she finds herself again pregnant, this time by Chris. During the summer break, Pamella and Martin are divorced, and Pamella starts dating Chris, who get married a few months later.


----------



## MattII

Another couple:
*A Change of Habits*
Samantha(/Sam) Johnson is a young woman with a bright future. Smart and athletic, she's planning to go to college after the break is over. Seeing an advert in the paper for an easy way to earn extra money, she investigates, and finds out that it's an experimental psychological adjustment trial. Always looking for an extra edge, she signs up, after finding out that it pays some $500 a week. During the pre-testing, one of several options come up for what 'adjustment' should be made, and Sam picks 'becoming fat', figuring that she can most easily bounce back from that one.

As college starts, Sam makes her first visit to the testing centre, where they fit her with a body-suit, and through the use of drugs and a VR Headset, put her in a simulation for a few hours, where they reconstruct her day, emphasising pleasure when eating, and displeasure when exercising. Although the session runs for just a couple of hours, for Sam, it feels a lot longer. She's also required to wear a wrist monitor.

At first, there seems to be no progress, but after a couple of weeks, it's noticeable that Sam is eating more and exercising less, as evidenced by the fact that she's put on a pound already. This only increases with time, and so by fall break, her weight has already risen from 127 lb to 140 lb, and then to 158 lb by Christmas. This shocks her, as it's more than 20 pounds heavier than she's ever been. Fortunately for her fragile ego, her new boyfriend, Brett, is supportive.

Heading home from Christmas, Sam is lambasted by her family for having shamelessly let herself go. Worse, even with the treatment over, her habits seem to have adjusted markedly, as she no longer has any real desire to exercise, only to eat.

*A Change Of Attitude* (sequel to *A Change of Habits*)
Heading back to college in the new year, Sam is asked for a review of the process, giving a poor review due to how badly it affected her ego. This soon followed by a return letter offering her a second treatment, which she accepts as it seems to address her issues. She doesn't notice, however, that it's descriptor is 'to improve her opinion of her body' rather than 'to lose weight'.

The procedure is the same as before, except that Brett now seems to be included in the sim. Rather than trying to make her feel good about losing weight, Sam is put in situations where her confidence in her body as it is, is boosted. This soon has an effect, as by spring break, her weight has risen from 153 lb (she lost 5 lb over Christmas due to her mother's nagging) to 174 lb, and by the end of the semester, she's up to 196 lb.

Heading home for summer, Sam has an almighty row with her family about her even larger weight gains this semester, before moving to Brett's for the rest of the summer, This has an even more deleterious effect on her weight, which has risen to 234 lb by the end of summer, and by Christmas, she's up to almost 300 lb, and still gaining.


----------



## MattII

*A Mile In Her Shoes*
Amelia Johnson is a young woman who is in a brilliant position, being one of the lead members of her college's cheerleading team. She's also arrogant, and derogatory to anyone why doesn't fit her high standards. One day she receives a beautiful pair of high-heel shoes from a 'secret admirer'. Ever vain, she decides to wear them out that weekend.

Spending the day at the mall with her friends, Amelia doesn't realise it, but the shoes are magical. Although at first fitting in with the other cheerleaders, she soon finds herself on the outer, as her weight starts to rise, something which the others tease her about. Eventually leaving the group, she tries to figure out what's going on, but never suspects the true answer. Several times during the day, she bumps into one of the former targets of her bullying, Vanessa Fletcher, who, each time looks progressively thinner.

After a few hours at the mall, Amelia's change is complete, and she now finds she weighs some 213 lb, 90 lb more than she'd weighed that morning. Returning home she finds all of her clothes have changed to fit her new size. The next day, she tries to exercise, but finds it hard, as she tires quickly, and seems to have no self control around food, especially sweets.

At college the next day, Amelia is approached by a girl calling herself 'Tammy', who explains that she was the 'secret admirer' who sent the shoes, which she did, because Vanessa is a friend, and she wanted Amelia to see how hurtful her attitude could be to others. Amelia begs to be changed back, but Tammy refuses, and bids her goodbye.

*A Day Of Her Life*
Months have passed for Amelia Johnson, a former cheerleader, turned butterball. Returning to college after Christmas, she's horrified, if not actually surprised to find that, despite her best efforts, she's put on several pounds over Christmas, now reaching 233 lb.

Waiting in Amelia's room is Tammy, who says that, as a belated Christmas gift, she'll giver her a chance to 'prove' that she's changed. Jumping at the chance to be thin again, Amelia accepts. Suddenly, the day starts again, only now she's as thin as she's ever been, a mere 124 lb.

Arriving at college, Amelia finds that her new roommate is none other than Vanessa, who's as big as she was. Seeing her, the larger girl almost bursts into tears, expecting her life to be a misery, but instead, Amelia moves to comfort her, catching her by surprise. She explains her changed attitude by concocting a story about a fictional cousin, Emily, who used to be a fitness partner, but who gained weight after a recent pregnancy, and is struggling to slim down.

It takes the girls an hour to unpack, and then Vanessa says she's going to meet some friends. Amelia offers to walk her there, which proves to be rather troublesome, when they run into some of the other cheerleaders, who taunt Vanessa. Knowing she's being judged, Amelia stands up for her new roommate, receiving some taunting from the cheerleaders, before they manage to escape. Knowing the others will taunt her again at cheerleader selection, she decides to give cheerleading a miss this semester.

Meeting Vanessa's friends, Amelia sees a couple of others she used to tease, who are initially hostile, but seem to warm up, after she apologises for her previous behaviour. Although some of them are still cautious, one, Maria, invites them all, Amelia included, back to her room. In the room, Maria offers Amelia a chance to prove she's _really_ changed, by being tied to a chair, and stuffed. Although not keen, Amelia eventually agrees, and the girls go about the task. After three quarters of an hour of stuffing, Amelia is packed almost painfully tight. Satisfied, the girls untie her, and lead her over to Maria's bed to sleep off her food binge.

Returning to her room with Vanessa that afternoon, Amelia has to go to the toilet on the way, where she again meets Tammy, who says she's happy with her change, and is willing to let things stay, much to Amelia's relief.

With few former friends other than the cheerleaders, Amelia defaults to hanging around with Vanessa and her friends, which quickly begins to have an effect on her weight. By spring break her weight is up to 142 lb, and by summer it's up to 169 lb, and still rising.


----------



## melallensink

I'm throwing this out free to everybody: an Old parody, except the beach makes everybody rapidily gain. Maybe start with two or more bony couples that end up fantasized. .


----------



## hutti

The intergalactic war finished by years ago..but the cruel stones planet for livfe not benevolent is still active,now more then ever ..the biggest intergalacttic kriminal groups and secret gouverment servise still using huge and only buildings for few reasons,hideing weapons,creatures,animals,humans,living beings from other dimensions,mystical and dangerous stuff and so..Every regular beings who is not a part of the evil and transparent consiracy from the planet,if visit for any reason,just never come back and that is also a bit of conection to the story...Here is included next,,Squashing,fat fetish,romance,erotic,hc sex,domination, gain,human,animals,aliens,weirdo,expansions,grow,giants,and many more stuff and fetish,My idea is to bring it creative,not just focus on adult context and bring cheap story with erotic elements,It can be a big writing journey for every member,

Some of the Charachters .

Captain Jepo iron cyborg mutant ,
Fat giant Mrva desert mechanic
Vlad superobesse muscule 19 years old secret weapon
Thomas prison security guy rude bastard
Eli beautifull busty girl prisoner with hiden special powers
Oxymoron lighting creature who can be captured just in one way.
Plecko scientist and shaman treating creatures with supplemental message
Gidra she is a leader of new expanding reality traveling horizonts cult
Procs is a famos desert shutle mostly used by fugitives,rebels,desert people Give me some feedback if you have some more better wiew on this topic and now i must
KAti ssbbbw mechanic
Supa Neanderthal woman all ass ant mamouth tits live in the desert caves,ssbbnw


----------



## hutti

Or based on true story read all page 





“I was a 555-pound freak”: The Self, Freakery, and Sexuality in Celesta ‘Dolly Dimples’ Geyer’s Diet or Die – Journal of the Canadian Historical Association / Revue de la Société historique du Canada


An article from Journal of the Canadian Historical Association / Revue de la Société historique du Canada, on Érudit.




www.erudit.org


----------



## MattII

*Becoming A Princess*
Isabelle is a noblewoman faced with a life she never wanted. The daughter of a prominent noble, she's long been sought after by those who wish to gain influence. She has rejected all her suitors however, as she has no intention of getting married, as she's rather proud of her athletic figure, and doesn't want to ruin it be gaining a huge amount of weight (a fat noblewoman is a symbol of a lord's wealth). One day, her family is invited to the capital to celebrate the king's 60th birthday. During the celebrations, she meets a timid you nobleman named Francis, who invites her to sit with him. Only after agreeing, does she find out that Francis is one of the king's younger son's. Despite this however, she finds she gets along with him quite well. One night, near the end of the celebrations, she and Francis get drunk together and end up having sex.

A few weeks after the celebration, Isabelle starts to become ill. Consulting the physician, she find out she's pregnant. After talking with her father, she's thrust into an arranged marriage with Prince Francis, the alternative being disowned. Afterwards, she starts to gain weight, thanks to the machinations of the queen, something she's powerless to resist. By the time her twins are born, she's over 180 pounds, with her gain showing no signs of slowing down.

*Deepest Desire*
Sarah Charleston is a young woman in a confusing situation. Going to the county fair with some friends from her basketball team, she ends up visit the 'gypsy magess', who, she says, will help her unlock her deepest desire. A bit cynical, Sarah asks her what her supposed 'deepest desire' is, to which the magess replies, creepily, that wants to become a 'princess'. Scoffing at the idea, Sarah leaves.

A few months later, Sarah tears her ankle up at practice, which leaves her unable to play football for at least three months. Depressed at the sudden loss of her favourite pastime, she starts to struggle with her coursework, until one of her classmates, James, agrees to help her out.

Unfortunately for Sarah's waistline, James is a fairly chubby guy, so she starts to put on weight too. By the time the three months are up, her weight has risen from a a slim (for her 5' 5" height) 125 lb to a chubby 147 lb. Eager to lose the weight she's gained (never mentioning to James that she dislikes it, in case it hurts his feelings), Sarah starts to exercise again, but ends up pushing herself too hard, and damages her ankle, bad enough to need surgery this time, which the doctor says will take six to seven months to heal. Upset by this, she takes solace in one of the few things still open to her, James's doting on her, even including his tasty snacks (James' mother is a baker).

As the months pass Sarah thinks less and less about the possibility of rejoining her team, as her weight continues to climb. And truth be told, she doesn't care too much, as she has come to enjoy James's company. By the time the doctor clears her to start exercising after seven months, her weight is pushing 200 lb, and she can no longer find the motivation.

A couple of weeks later, the country fair returns, and Sarah and James visit it. Once again the 'Gypsy Magess' is there, and they go in, where she asks Sarah what she thinks of her new life, to which Sarah replies that she honestly is happier now than she was as a basketballer.

Three months afterwards, Sarah and James get married, and within a year, they have their first baby.

*Learning A Lesson*
Amelia Simpson is a former cheerleader with a big stomach-ache. A public fatphobe, she is derisive to anyone with even a little bit of extra weight. One day, she receives a present from a 'secret admirer', in the form of a gold necklace with an hourglass pendant, with a pearl in the lower half of the hourglass. Wearing the pendant that Saturday, Amelia is surprised to find that, despite eating very little, she spends most of the day feeling quite full, though she doesn't make the connection. Sunday is the same, if not worse, as she eats almost nothing, yet still goes to bed that night with a bloated stomach. Getting up Monday morning, she finds her weight has risen from a rigorously maintained 125 lb to 128 lb. this alarms her, and so she attempts to exercise it off, and does manage to shed 2 lb by the next weekend.

Despite Amelia's best efforts to keep her weight down, As the college semester progresses, she finds it next to impossible, and so, by mid semester break, she's up to 135 lb, and has been shifted to the bench. The break proves worse, however, as, wearing the necklace each day means that she spends most of it too full to really exercise, so that by the time she returns to classes, her weight has rocketed to almost 150 lb.

As the semester continues, Amelia's struggle to control her weight become increasing futile, as she regularly snacks during class. By Thanksgiving, her weight is up to 160 lb, and by Christmas, in large part to Thanksgiving, she's up to 185 lb. Just before she leaves for home, the necklace disappears, replaced by a note telling her that it's time to experience life on the other side of the bullying.

Christmas proves to be hell for Amelia, as she, indeed, gets teased mercilessly about her gaining. Nor does the next college semester prove much better, as her former team-mates (and indeed, many other students) tease her, while those she used to bully offer her no help.

Despite all her efforts, Amelia is too disheartened to lose any real weight, and so, by summer break, she gives college up, and tries to get a job, finally managing one at Macdonalds, though even here she's the butt of more than a few jokes.


----------

